# OT > Offtopic >  Eduskuntavaalitulos 2007 joukkoliikenteen kannalta

## vristo

> Saattaapi käydä niin, että demarit jäävät ilman metroaan tai joutuvat ainakin odottamaan seuraaviin vaaleihin.


Sen sijaan esimerkiksi keskustatunneli tai muutama pätkä moottoritietä tulisi porvarihallituksen johdolla? Kyllä minä otan mieluummin sen länsimetron, kiitos.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sen sijaan esimerkiksi keskustatunneli tai muutama pätkä moottoritietä tulisi porvarihallituksen johdolla? Kyllä minä otan mieluummin sen länsimetron, kiitos.


Eiköhän ne molemmat sieltä tule aikanaan. Kumpikin hanke tukee omilla tavoillaan autoilua...  :Wink: 
Sen sijaan kaduilla, muun liikenteen seassa autoilua häiritsevä joukkoliikenne, on nyt erityisen suuren uhan alla.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vristo

> Eiköhän ne molemmat sieltä tule aikanaan. Kumpikin hanke tukee omilla tavoillaan autoilua... 
> Sen sijaan kaduilla, muun liikenteen seassa autoilua häiritsevä joukkoliikenne, on nyt erityisen suuren uhan alla.


Niin, metrohan sopii myös kokoomukselle ja olivathan hekin osaltaan tukemassa länsimetro-päätöstä. Sensijaan ratikat vievät katutilaa autoilta, joten myös ne on saatava maan alle. Jospa esim. Laajasalon raideratkaisu saisi odottaa siihen saakka, kunnes sen voi rakentaa suoraan metroksi. Ja sehän taas ei ole mahdollista pitkään aikaan, sillä kokoomushan vastustaa Santahaminan muuttamista asuinkäyttöön. Ainakaan puhdasta joukkolikenneväylää ei tuosta Kruunuvuorenrantaan suuntautuvasta silta/tunneli-väylästä voi tulla, vaan kyllähän sinne pitää henkilöautotkin saada. Tässä vain ajatuksia ja mieli(uhka)kuvia, jotka mulle tulee ensimmäisenä mieleeni porvarihallituksesta. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä  :Smile: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä vain ajatuksia ja mieli(uhka)kuvia, jotka mulle tulee ensimmäisenä mieleeni porvarihallituksesta. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä .


Pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteestä toteaisin, että sehän on suoraa tulosta sinipunapolitiikasta, koska täällä pitävät ja ovat pitäneet valtaa Kokoomus ja SDP. Toisin kuin perinteisen oikeisto-vasemmisto-jaottelun perusteella voisi kuvitella, tämä aseveliakseli on harvinaisen yksimielinen toteuttamaan kaikkea, mikä on mahdollisimman kallista. Siitähän ovat mielissään rakennusliikkeet, sekä omistajat (Kokoomuksesta?) että työntekijät (SDP:stä?).

Hallitusta muodostavan Keskustan vaaliohjelmassa vaadittiin pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisliikenteen vapauttamista VR Oy:n monopolista. Nykyisellä hintatasolla se merkitsee noin 13 miljoonan euron säästöä vuosittain YTV-kuntien joukkoliikenteessä, jos paikallisliikenteen hoitaisi HKL sillä kustannustasolla, jolla HKL pyörittää metroa (=Helsingin omaa paikallisjunaliikennettä).

Tämän tiedossa olleen kustannuseron vuoksi VR Oy:n monopolia on aikaisemmin vastustanut YTV:n johtaja Penttilä (edustaa SDP:tä) ja kalleuden on todennut myös Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunta, jolle näitä asioita esitteli entinen suunnittelujohtaja Vepsäläinen (edustaa SDP:tä). (Linkki lautakunnan kannanottoon on jossain tällä foorumilla, mutten nyt jaksa etsiä sitä.) Viimeaikaiset lausunnot YTV:stä ovat kuitenkin jostain syystä muuttuneet.

Porvarihallitus siis voi säästää joukkoliikenteessä lakkauttamalla VR Oy:n monopolin. Punamultahallituksen aikana tällainen seudun joukkoliikennettä edistävä kehitys ei ollut mahdollista. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, miksi Kokoomus vastustaisi tätä.

Ylipäätään näen positiivisempana sen, että porvarihallitus on todennäköisimmin kriittisempi rahan käyttöön kuin punamulta. Se voi merkitä sitä, että rahan käyttöä joukkoliikennehankkeisiin tarkastellaan aiempaa tiukemmin, mutta minusta se on vain hyväksi. Joukkoliikenteelle ei ole eduksi, että toteutetaan kalliita hankkeita, jotka eivät kuitenkaan edistä joukkoliikennettä. Juuri siten jaetaan vain aseita autopuolueen käsiin, koska aikasäästöretoriikalla kaikki tiehankkeet saadaan näyttämään kannattavilta.

Opettavainen esimerkki on muuten Britannian rautateiden yksityistäminen, jonka meidänkin poliitikkomme uskovat olleen rautatieliikenteen tuhoksi. Totuus on, että yksityistämisen yhteydessä rautateiltä alettiin vaatia tuottavuutta ja rautatieliikennepolitiikka siirtyi valtion monopoliyhtiöstä liikenneviranomaiselle, joka edellytti liikenteeltä tiettyä palvelutasoa. Yksityistämisen jälkeen matkustajamäärät ovat Britanniassa olleet jatkuvassa nousussa ja ylittäneet jo kaikkien aikojen ennätyksen.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Jospa esim. Laajasalon raideratkaisu saisi odottaa siihen saakka, kunnes sen voi rakentaa suoraan metroksi. Ja sehän taas ei ole mahdollista pitkään aikaan, sillä kokoomushan vastustaa Santahaminan muuttamista asuinkäyttöön.


No näitä asioita ei kuitenkaan Eduskunta eikä hallitus päätä...
Eduskuntavaalitulos voi tietysti vaikuttaa "joukkoliikenneavustuksiin" valtiolta. Mutta niitähän ei perinteisesti juuri Helsingille heru. No Hakamäentielle tuli rahaa. Mutta eipä se ole kummoinen joukkoliikenneväylä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hallitusta muodostavan Keskustan vaaliohjelmassa vaadittiin pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisliikenteen vapauttamista VR Oy:n monopolista. Nykyisellä hintatasolla se merkitsee noin 13 miljoonan euron säästöä vuosittain YTV-kuntien joukkoliikenteessä, jos paikallisliikenteen hoitaisi HKL sillä kustannustasolla, jolla HKL pyörittää metroa (=Helsingin omaa paikallisjunaliikennettä).


Onko näin? Keskustan varsinaisilla kannatusalueilla ymmärtääkseni nähdään VR mielummin vahvana ja kannattavana, ja sitä se ei olisi jos siltä leikattaisiin yksi parhaiten tuottavista osista pois. 




> Porvarihallitus siis voi säästää joukkoliikenteessä lakkauttamalla VR Oy:n monopolin. Punamultahallituksen aikana tällainen seudun joukkoliikennettä edistävä kehitys ei ollut mahdollista. Minun on vaikea kuvitella, miksi Kokoomus vastustaisi tätä.


Vaikea minunkin.




> Ylipäätään näen positiivisempana sen, että porvarihallitus on todennäköisimmin kriittisempi rahan käyttöön kuin punamulta. Se voi merkitä sitä, että rahan käyttöä joukkoliikennehankkeisiin tarkastellaan aiempaa tiukemmin, mutta minusta se on vain hyväksi. Joukkoliikenteelle ei ole eduksi, että toteutetaan kalliita hankkeita, jotka eivät kuitenkaan edistä joukkoliikennettä. Juuri siten jaetaan vain aseita autopuolueen käsiin, koska aikasäästöretoriikalla kaikki tiehankkeet saadaan näyttämään kannattavilta.


Sitten täytyy muistaa että mahdolliseen porvarihallitukseen otetaan muitakin puolueita kuin Kok ja Kesk. Jos liikenneministerin paikka annetaan jollekin apupuolueista, voisi syntyä mielenkiintoisia tilanteita. 

Vihreät on selvästi joukkoliikennemyönteisin, ja asiantuntemusta löytyy, mutta hedän osallistumisensa hallitukseen voi kaatua jos "isot" haluavat  6. ydinvoimalan. 

RKP:n ja Kristillisten  stadilaiset ja uusmaalaiset tuntevat vielä jonkinlaista mielenkiintoa joukkoliikennettä kohtaan, mutta samaa en menisi vannomaan heidän maakuntaedustajistaan. Timo Soini taas pistäisi kampoihin länsimetroa  vastaan koko arsenaalillaan, jos siihen vain olisi mahdollisuus. 




> Opettavainen esimerkki on muuten Britannian rautateiden yksityistäminen, jonka meidänkin poliitikkomme uskovat olleen rautatieliikenteen tuhoksi. Totuus on, että yksityistämisen yhteydessä rautateiltä alettiin vaatia tuottavuutta ja rautatieliikennepolitiikka siirtyi valtion monopoliyhtiöstä liikenneviranomaiselle, joka edellytti liikenteeltä tiettyä palvelutasoa. Yksityistämisen jälkeen matkustajamäärät ovat Britanniassa olleet jatkuvassa nousussa ja ylittäneet jo kaikkien aikojen ennätyksen.


Siis tietyn siirtymäajan jälkeen, joka taisi olla yli 10 vuotta. No, onhan se kuitenkin hyvä opetusesimerkki. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Niin, metrohan sopii myös kokoomukselle ja olivathan hekin osaltaan tukemassa länsimetro-päätöstä. Sensijaan ratikat vievät katutilaa autoilta, joten myös ne on saatava maan alle. Jospa esim. Laajasalon raideratkaisu saisi odottaa siihen saakka, kunnes sen voi rakentaa suoraan metroksi. Ja sehän taas ei ole mahdollista pitkään aikaan, sillä kokoomushan vastustaa Santahaminan muuttamista asuinkäyttöön. Ainakaan puhdasta joukkolikenneväylää ei tuosta Kruunuvuorenrantaan suuntautuvasta silta/tunneli-väylästä voi tulla, vaan kyllähän sinne pitää henkilöautotkin saada. Tässä vain ajatuksia ja mieli(uhka)kuvia, jotka mulle tulee ensimmäisenä mieleeni porvarihallituksesta. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä .


No korjataan sitten, kun oikein pyydetään. Joukkoliikenneasiat eivät ole Suomessa keskeisiä asioita puolueille, joten ei ole mahdollista vetää kovin suoraviivaisia johtopäätöksiä siitä, millaisia seurauksia millään hallituspohjalla olisi joukkoliikenteelle. Kuten Anterokin joskus muistaakseni totesi, kussakin puolueessa on sekä joukkoliikennettä kannattavia että vastustavia ryhmiä. Erityisesti tämä on totta porvarileirissä yksistään senkin takia, että porvaripuolueet ovat selvästi vasemmistopuolueita hajanaisimpia. Oikeastaan niin Keskustaa kuin Kokoomusta voisi pitää mieluumminkin poliittisten ryhmien liittoutumina. Tämähän näkyy siinäkin, että juuri näillä puolueilla on usein ongelmia johtamisen kanssa, kun kaikki pitäisi saada yhteisen asian taakse. Siksipä tärkeintä onkin, mitkä ryhmät näiden puolueiden sisällä ovat vahvoilla. Vasta kun saadaan kuulla uuden liikenneministerin nimi ja yleensäkin nähdään, mikä ryhmistä ovat ministerin salkkuja jaettassa vahvoilla, voidaan tehdä johtopäätöksiä hallituksen tulevasta joukkoliikennelinjasta.

Jos jo nyt hiukan kuitenkin spekuloisin. Kokoomuksessa on selvästi vallalla maltillinen linja, niin sanottu sosiaalikonservatismi. Tämä ryhmä suhtautuu joukkoliikenteeseen jos ei suorastaan myönteisesti niin ainakin pragmaattisesti. Esimerkiksi päästövähennystavoitteita on vaikea saavuttaa ilman joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä ja tämä ymmärretään. Niinistö jää kysymysmerkiksi, koska hän ei kuulu oikein mihinkään ryhmään. Niinistö varmaan kuitenkin vastustaa megahankkeita ja haluaa keskittymistä edullisiin mutta tehokkaisiin projekteihin. Valtionvarainministerinä Niinistö vastusti moottoriteiden lisärakentamista, koska ne ovat toivottoman kalliita hyötyynsä nähden. Niinistö muun muassa kysyi, halutaanko mieluummin muutama kymmenen kilometriä lisää moottoritietä vaiko maksaa tulevaisuuden eläkkeet. Keskustassa taas vahvoilla tuntuisi olevan liberaali siipi Vanhasen johdolla. Tätä porukkaa voisi kutsua vaikka Uusmaalaiseksia keskustalaisuudeksi. Paha on sanoa, onko tämä hyvästä vai pahasta mutta tässäkään porukassa ei luulisi olevan ainakaan periaatteellista joukkoliikennevastaisuutta.

Nyt näyttää sitä, että Vanhanen haluaisi tehdä hallituksen yhdessä Kokoomuksen ja Vihreiden kanssa. Jos näin käy, homma näyttää joukkoliikenteen kannalta todella hyvältä, koska vihreät ovat joukkoliikenteen kannalla ja porvaripuolueelle se ei ole kovin merkittävä asia. Tässä tilanteessa vihreät voivat niin halutessaan hallitusneuvottelussa ajaa läpi isojakin juttuja joukkoliikenneohjelmastaan. Meillä saattaa aivan hyvin olla seuraavassa hallituksessa vaikka vihreä liikenneministeri. Kysymys on lähinnä siitä, että valitsevatko vihreät nimen omaan joukkoliikenteen ajettavaksi asiakseen. Pienenä puolueena vihreiden täytyy keskittyä vain muutamaan kysymykseen. Saattaa myös olla, että elinkeinoelämä hermostuisi aivan liikaa vihreästä liikenneministeristä.

----------


## kuukanko

> No Hakamäentielle tuli rahaa. Mutta eipä se ole kummoinen joukkoliikenneväylä.


Hakamäentie "joukkoliikenneväylänä" edustaa Tiehallinnon käsitystä joukkoliikenteen edistämisestä: "Sujuvamman liikenteen seurauksena myös joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytykset paranevat ja viivytykset vähenevät. Samalla joukkoliikenteen käyttökustannukset alenevat tuntuvasti." (lainaus on Tiehallinnon www-sivuilta ja liittyy teemahankkeeseen Joukkoliikenteen edistäminen pääkaupunkiseudun säteittäisillä pääväylillä)

Tälläisellä käsityksellä esim. moottoriteiden rakentaminen edistää joukkoliikennettä, koska se (ainakin lyhyellä aikavälillä) siirtää liikennettä pois joukkoliikenteen käyttämiltä reiteiltä, jolloin joukkoliikenne nopeutuu.

----------


## ultrix

> Sitten täytyy muistaa että mahdolliseen porvarihallitukseen otetaan muitakin puolueita kuin Kok ja Kesk. Jos liikenneministerin paikka annetaan jollekin apupuolueista, voisi syntyä mielenkiintoisia tilanteita. 
> 
> Vihreät on selvästi joukkoliikennemyönteisin, ja asiantuntemusta löytyy, mutta hedän osallistumisensa hallitukseen voi kaatua jos "isot" haluavat  6. ydinvoimalan.


Vihreä liikenne- ja viestintämisteri olisi ainakin omalla toivelistallani ykkösenä. Eduskunnasta esimerkiksi Jyrki J. J. Kasvin tai Oras Tynkkysen voisi nimittää tähän tehtävään, molemmilla on tietotaitoa vihreästä joukkoliikenteestä (Oras oli vihreiden liikennepoliittisen ohjelman työryhmän puheenjohtaja, Jyrki ajoi pitkään TramWestiä Länsimetron sijasta).

Hallitusohjelmaan tuskin tulee tekstiä "kuudes ydinvoimala rakennetaan", sillä eihän hallitus voimalaa rakenna vaan yhtiö, joka lupahakemuksen esittää. Vihreille hallitukseenmenon kynnyskysymykseksi ei ydinvoiman sallimista aseteta, mutta jos tulee päätettäväksi lisäydinvoimahakemuksen hyväksyminen, vihreät äänestävät vastaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Valitun eduskunnan päätettäväksi tulee EU:n palvelusopimusasetuksen soveltaminen Suomessa. Sillä on hyvin merkittävä vaikutus joukkoliikenteeseen. Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on vienyt eteenpäin bussiliikenteen kilpailutukseen johtavaa mallia, mutta edellisessä eduskunnassa valtaosa kansanedustajista kannatti nykymallia.

----------


## kemkim

> Hakamäentie "joukkoliikenneväylänä" edustaa Tiehallinnon käsitystä joukkoliikenteen edistämisestä: "Sujuvamman liikenteen seurauksena myös joukkoliikenteen toimintaedellytykset paranevat ja viivytykset vähenevät. Samalla joukkoliikenteen käyttökustannukset alenevat tuntuvasti."


Tottahan tuo on. Varsinkin bussilinjat 22, 23, 50 ja 506 hyötyvät siitä, jos Hakamäentien ruuhkissa tarvitsee seistä vähemmän aikaa. Edistäähän tuo myös matka-aikojen lyhentymistä Hämeenlinnanväylän, Vihdintien sekä Turuntien lähi- ja kaukobusseilla. Saa nähdä, miten kauan kestää, kunnes uusikin väylä tukkeutuu autoista. Sitten voi olla edessä jo joukkoliikenne-etuuksien laittaminen, liitynnän lisääminen tai ratikan laajentaminen, jos ei muu auta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko näin? Keskustan varsinaisilla kannatusalueilla ymmärtääkseni nähdään VR mielummin vahvana ja kannattavana, ja sitä se ei olisi jos siltä leikattaisiin yksi parhaiten tuottavista osista pois.


Jos Keskustan vahvoina alueina pidetään muuta kuin pk-seutua ja suurimpia kaupunkeja, niin eiköhän niillä alueilla olla eniten kärsitty VR Oy:n "vahvuudesta". Kun "kannattavuus" tarkoittaa vuorojen lakkauttamista ja pysähdysten karsimista, on vaikea ymmärtää että sellaista tuettaisiin.




> Siis tietyn siirtymäajan jälkeen, joka taisi olla yli 10 vuotta. No, onhan se kuitenkin hyvä opetusesimerkki.


Ei matkustajamäärien kasvussa yksityistämisen jälkeen mitään siirtymäaikaa ollut. Raideryhmän pamfletissa sivulla 21 oleva artikkeliini liittyvä kuva osoittaa vuoden 1994 yksityistämisestä alkaneen jatkuvan kasvun.

Suomessa vain on levitetty Britanniasta täysin väärää tietoa vuosikaudet. Valheesta on tullut kollektiivinen ja se on siten muuttunut totuudeksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos Keskustan vahvoina alueina pidetään muuta kuin pk-seutua ja suurimpia kaupunkeja, niin eiköhän niillä alueilla olla eniten kärsitty VR Oy:n "vahvuudesta". Kun "kannattavuus" tarkoittaa vuorojen lakkauttamista ja pysähdysten karsimista, on vaikea ymmärtää että sellaista tuettaisiin.


Tarkoitin sitä, että vaikka "tyypillinen keskustan äänestäjä" harvemmin itse matkustaa junalla, häntä kiinnostaa VR:n kyky kuljettaa kilpailukykyiseen hintaan hänen omistamansa metsänsä satoa tehtaalle ja jalostettuna sieltä eteenpäin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> ..."tyypillinen keskustan äänestäjä" harvemmin itse matkustaa junalla, häntä kiinnostaa VR:n kyky kuljettaa kilpailukykyiseen hintaan hänen omistamansa metsänsä satoa tehtaalle ja jalostettuna sieltä eteenpäin.


Mielestäni kirjoittajalla on nyt "keskusta" aika lailla metsässä. Eivät kai he nyt *ainoastaan* Suomen metsiä omista? Aivan samanlainen hokema kuin että kaikki rannikkokunnissa asuvat ovat kalastajia, suomenruotsinkielisiä ja äänestävät RKP:tä.

Suomen äänestävien kansalaisten enemmistö ihmisinä ja alueellisesti on vaalitulosten perusteella kepu. Ehkäpä sitten suomalaisten enemmistö omistaa yksintein maamme metsät ja metsänjalostustehtaat?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mielestäni kirjoittajalla on nyt "keskusta" aika lailla metsässä. Eivät kai he nyt *ainoastaan* Suomen metsiä omista? Aivan samanlainen hokema kuin että kaikki rannikkokunnissa asuvat ovat kalastajia, suomenruotsinkielisiä ja äänestävät RKP:tä.


Käytin lainausmerkkejä kun kirjoitin "tyypillinen keskustan ääänestäjä". Sillä ilmaisulla suljin pois epätyypilliset, eli heitä joita voi vaikka kutsua "city-keskustalaisiksi". Moni kaupunkilainen omistaa myös metsää joten puunhankintaan ja kuljettamiseen liittyvät asiat koskettavat heitäkin. Tosin ei ole mikään edellytys sekään keskustan äänestämiseksi. 




> Suomen äänestävien kansalaisten enemmistö ihmisinä ja alueellisesti on vaalitulosten perusteella kepu. Ehkäpä sitten suomalaisten enemmistö omistaa yksintein maamme metsät ja metsänjalostustehtaat?


Eduskuntavaaleissa ei suinkaan enemmistö kansasta vaan n 1/4 äänesti keskustaa. Se nousi nippa nappa suurimmaksi puolueeksi niin näissä kuin edellisissä vaaleissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Käytin lainausmerkkejä kun kirjoitin "tyypillinen keskustan ääänestäjä". Sillä ilmaisulla suljin pois epätyypilliset...
> 
> Eduskuntavaaleissa ei suinkaan enemmistö kansasta vaan n 1/4 äänesti keskustaa. Se nousi nippa nappa suurimmaksi puolueeksi niin näissä kuin edellisissä vaaleissa.


Ymmärsin asian oikein väärin, kun luin lainausmerkkien sisällön. Ajattelin, että kirjoittaja ei sulje lainausmerkeillä mitään epätyypillistä pois, vaan lainaa lainausmerkeille ominaisesti jotain muuta, "virallista" merkitysmuotoa.

Melkein haluaisin vielä kysyä, kun kepun äänestäjä Rainerin edellisen viestin mukaan vain harvoin itse matkustaa junalla, niin mikä ryhmä on se useimmin matkustava? SKP:n, KD:n vai KOK:n äänestäjät? No, voi olla vaikeaa selvittää, koska lipunmyynnissä tuota ei kysytä, mutta että miksi 23,1 prosenttia äänestäneistä on nyt sellaisia laistajia. Kepuleita on kuitenkin enemmistö kansanvallan äskeisistä toteuttajista. Toki äänestämättömät ovat vielä suurempi ryhmä, mutta hehän eivät haluakaan ottaa kantaa yhteisten asioiden hoitamiseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Melkein haluaisin vielä kysyä, kun kepun äänestäjä Rainerin edellisen viestin mukaan vain harvoin itse matkustaa junalla, niin mikä ryhmä on se useimmin matkustava? SKP:n, KD:n vai KOK:n äänestäjät? .


Ai miksi teen tällaisia johtopäätöksiä? No siksi että Suomen rautatieverkko on kansainvälisissä vertailuissa hyvin harva, ja lähes kaikilla paikkakunnilla jolla ei ole rautatietä ensinkään, on kautta Suomen historian Maalaisliitto/Keskusta ollut suurin puolue, kunnallispolitiikassa jopa enemmistön asemassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Mikä ryhmä on se useimmin matkustava?


Varmaan RKP:n jäsenet matkustavat eniten junalla?




> Lähes kaikilla paikkakunnilla jolla ei ole rautatietä ensinkään, on kautta Suomen historian Maalaisliitto/Keskusta ollut suurin puolue, kunnallispolitiikassa jopa enemmistön asemassa.


Mutta kun tuo Keskusta tuntuu olevan 'suurin puolue' (enemmistö valtuustossa) myös monilla tärkeillä rautatiepaikkakunnilla.

Suomen kunnanvaltuustoista monissa ruotsinkielisissä kunnissa on RKP:llä enemmistö. SDP:llä tai Kokoomuksella on enemmistö joissakin Etelä-Suomen teollistuneissa radanvarsikunnissa (Helsinki - Tampere, Riihimäki - Kouvola - Kotka) tai satunnaisissa muissa kunnissa (Uusikaupunki, Rauma, Pori, Mikkeli, Kymenlaakson paperiteollisuusalue, osa Pohjois-Karjalaa). Uudellamaalla on yksi vasemmistoliittoenemmistöinen kunta ja yksi kunta, jossa millään puolueella ei ole enemmistöä. Lisäksi Kemi lienee vasemmistoliittoenemmistöinen. Hämeen ja Vaasan vaalipiireissä on yksi kunta, jossa enemmistönä on ryhmä muut. _Kaikkialla muualla_ Suomessa on _Keskustalla enemmistö_ kunnanvaltuustoissa!

Tuntuu hyvin oudolta, että Oulun, Kuopion tai Rovaniemen keskustalaisista kaupungeista kukaan keskustalainen ei kulkisi junalla. Miten nämä keskustalaiset kunnanvaltuustot sitten suunnittelevat esim. taajamajunaliikenteen aloittamista? Myös Kemijärvellä keskustalla on enemmistö kunnanvaltuustossa, mutta ehkä kukaan yöjunan jatkamisen puolesta taistellut ei ollutkaan keskustalainen?

Lähteenä kunnanvaltuustojen enemmistöille on kirjan Lukiolaisen yhteiskuntatieto (WSOY, 2006) kartta sivulla 136. Koska kartta on varsin pienikokoinen, ovat tämän viestin tiedot vain suunnilleen oikein.

----------


## kaakkuri

Oikaistaan aluksi sitä lukiolaiselle annettua hapatusta tai sen lukijaa ja edelleenselostajaa.

www.oulu.fi kertoo valtuuston voimasuhteiksi seuraavasti:
Keskusta 16, Kokoomus 15, SDP 12, Vasemmistoliitto 12, Vihreät 10 ja Kristillisdemokraatit 2. Yhteensä 67 valtuutettua.
Oulussa Keskustalla ei siis ole enemmistöä.

www.kuopio.fi kertoo valtuuston voimasuhteiksi seuraavasti:
Keskusta 16, SDP 15, Kokoomus 12, Vasemmistoliitto 7, Vihreät 6 ja Kristillisdemokraatit 3. Yhteensä 59 valtuutettua.
Kuopiossa Keskustalla ei siis ole enemmistöä.

www.rovaniemi.fi kertoo puolestaan valtuuston voimasuhteiksi:
Keskusta 29, Kokoomus 13, SDP 14, Vasemmistoliitto 12, Vihreät 5 ja Kristillisdemokraatit 2. Yhteensä 75 valtuutettua.
Rovaniemellä Keskustalla ei siis ole enemmistöä.

www.kemi.fi kertoo että heidän valtuustossaan voimasuhteet menevät niin että Vasemmistoliitolla on 15, SDP:llä 13, Keskustalla 8, Kokoomuksella 5, Kommunistisella puolueella 1 ja Kommunistisella työväenpuolueella 1 valtuutettu, yhteensä 43 valtuutettua.
Kemissä Vasemmistoliitolla ei siis ole enemmistöä.

Kuten edellä olevista huomataan, esimerkkikunnissa kuntalaisten äänet jakautuvat usealle eri ryhmittymälle joista kukaan ei muodosta yksin enemmistöä päätöksenteossa. Vaikka se muodostaisikin yksin enemmistön päätöksenteossa, ryhmän koko kasvaa niin suureksi että lujuusopista tiedetysti "rakenne ei kanna omaa massaansa" eli suuressa ryhmässä mielipiteet hajoavat asioissa. Kuvitteellisessa joukkoliikennelän kunnassa oleva bussipuolue ollessaan yksinkertaisena enemmistönä valtuustossa hajoaisi sisällään kuitenkin Scania-, Volvo- ja Man-klikkeihin jotka vielä löytäisivät yhteistyötä bussipuolueen sisällä sen mukaan onko moottori edessä, alla vaiko takana. Oman lisävivahteensa puoluetoimintaan toisivat suhtautuminen mahdolliseen ATF-/ATX-valintaan automaattivaihteistoöljynä vai tulisiko vaihteiston olla peräti käsivalintainen, entä käsikäyttöinen vaiko servo?

Pääasia lieneekin se että joukkoliikenne ei valitse jäsenkirjalla käyttäjiään. Samoin joukkoliikenteen kannattaminen tai kannattamatta jättäminen ei ole myöskään jäsenkirja-asiaa. Puolueohjelmat ovat yhtä ja valtutettujen tai kansanedustajien käytös toista. Tämän ei luulisi olevan uutinen edes diplomi-insinöörille.
Eduskuntaan nousseista Jukka Mäkelä kai Espoon kunnanhallituksen puheenjohtajana on viime aikojen suurimman joukkoliikenneteon takana, jos henkilökohtaisia palkintoja jaetaan tai annetaan. Mäkelä on kokoomuslainen.
Politiikassa vain harvoin jaetaan henkilökohtaisia palkintoja koska politiikassa kysymys on kompromissien tekemisestä tai paikalleen pysähtymisestä. Kemi on tästä oiva esimerkki.

Joukkoliikenteen kannalta mielestäni suurimman karhunpalveluksen asialle tekeekin sen monopolisointi jonkun ryhmittymän asiaksi. Tällä hetkellä vihreät ovat tekemässä tätä työtä valitettavan upeasti siten että demonisoidaan yksityisauto ja sen käyttäjät samalla kun korotetaan jalustalle bussimatkaajat ja rautatieseisakkeella räntäsateessa värjöttelevät. Pohdittaessa eduskuntavaalien lopputuloksen merkitystä joukkoliikenteen kehitykseen puoluekartan tuijottaminen tuskin tuo kovastikaan apua asiaan. Ajatus jostain ryhmittymästä joukkoliikennevastaisena tai erityisen myönteisenä on paitsi harhainen niin mielestäni myös joukkoliikenteelle haitallinen.

Toki keskustella pitää voida vaikka Tri Nevanlinna onkin eri mieltä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pohdittaessa eduskuntavaalien lopputuloksen merkitystä joukkoliikenteen kehitykseen puoluekartan tuijottaminen tuskin tuo kovastikaan apua asiaan. Ajatus jostain ryhmittymästä joukkoliikennevastaisena tai erityisen myönteisenä on paitsi harhainen niin mielestäni myös joukkoliikenteelle haitallinen.


Olen tästä samaa mieltä. Olennaisin puoluejako on autopuolue ja joukkoliikennepuolue, ja se ei mene puoluerekisterin mukaan.

Oman soppansa sekoittaa vielä se, että joukkoliikennepuolueessa on toimijoita, jotka hyvässä uskossa ajavat asioita, jotka käytännössä ovatkin joukkoliikenteen edistymiselle vahingoksi. Nämä ovat tietenkin vaikeita juttuja, kun niistä ei ole yksimielisyyttä oikein missään.

Eduskunnan ja hallituksen puoluejaon vaikutusta voi minusta arvioida ehkä ainoastaan yksittäisten asioiden kohdalla, joista tiedetään jollain puolueella olevan selkeä kanta. Esimerkiksi edellisen hallitusohjelman kirjaus siitä, ettei rataverkon vapauttamisessa edetä muutoin kuin EU:n pakottamana, on tällainen yksityiskohta. Ja siinäkin sekä kannattajat että vastustajat uskovat edistävänsä joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Eduskuntavaalituloksen vaikutusta on tässä jutussa arvioitu voimakkaasti poliittisiin ryhmiin liittyvien erilaisten ennakkoluulojen kautta.

Kaakkurin viestissä niitä taas jatketaan.




> Tällä hetkellä vihreät ovat tekemässä tätä työtä valitettavan upeasti siten että demonisoidaan yksityisauto ja sen käyttäjät samalla kun korotetaan jalustalle bussimatkaajat ja rautatieseisakkeella räntäsateessa värjöttelevät.


Kaakkuri ei mitä ilmeisimmin ole tutustunut Vihreiden liikennepoliittiseen ohjelmaan, jossa selkeästi todetaan, että myös autoja tarvitaan. Ohjelmassa on hahmoteltu runsaasti keinoja siihen, miten tarpeellista yksityisautoilua voidaan muokata ympäristön kannalta kestäväksi.

Vihreiden liikennepoliittinen ohjelma: 
LIIPO - ohjelma, 1,9 Mt PDF
LIIPO - ohjelman tiivistelmä

Minkään kestävän kehityksen mukaista ei kuitenkaan ole, että suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien liikennejärjestelmä rakentuu yksityisauton varaan. 
Se lisää täysin tarpeettomasti kasvihuonekaasuja, ilmansaasteita, melua, liikenneonnettomuuksia ja sosiaalista eriarvoisuutta sekä kuluttaa ylettömästi taloudellisia resursseja.

Suurissa ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissa kävely, pyöräily ja joukkoliikenne on tehtävä kilpailukykyiseksi vaihtoehdoksi yksityisautoille ja pyrittävä selkeästi vähentämään yksityisauton osuutta kulkumuotojakaumasta. Myös tähän on Vihreiden liikennepoliittisessa ohjelmassa esitetty useita keinoja.

Pyrin itse luonnollisesti nyt vaikuttamaan siihen, että vihreiden liikennepoliittisesta ohjelmasta joitakin osia saadaan hallitusohjelmaan, ja joiltakin osin taas hallitusohjelma ei estä liikennepoliittisen ohjelman toteuttamista.

Itse kukin voi omien kontaktiensa kautta edistää joukkoliikenteen asiaa. On selvää, että myös porvaripuolueissa, RKP:ssä, Keskustassa ja Kokoomuksessa on useita joukkoliikenteeseen myönteisesti ja realistisesti suhtautuvia kansanedustajia, joiden kanssa asiaa voi viedä eteenpäin.

Suurin riski joukkoliikenteelle olisi nähdäkseni se, jos hallitusohjelmassa turvattaisiin linjalupamalli sekä VR Oy:n monopoli. Selvityksissä on osoittautunut, että nämä estävät voimaperäisen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen Turun, Tampereen ja YTV:n rajojen ulkopuolella.

----------


## teme

> Vihreiden liikennepoliittinen ohjelma: 
> LIIPO - ohjelma, 1,9 Mt PDF
> LIIPO - ohjelman tiivistelmä
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pyrin itse luonnollisesti nyt vaikuttamaan siihen, että vihreiden liikennepoliittisesta ohjelmasta joitakin osia saadaan hallitusohjelmaan, ja joiltakin osin taas hallitusohjelma ei estä liikennepoliittisen ohjelman toteuttamista.
> 
> Itse kukin voi omien kontaktiensa kautta edistää joukkoliikenteen asiaa. On selvää, että myös porvaripuolueissa, RKP:ssä, Keskustassa ja Kokoomuksessa on useita joukkoliikenteeseen myönteisesti ja realistisesti suhtautuvia kansanedustajia, joiden kanssa asiaa voi viedä eteenpäin.
> ...


Semmoinen rohkaiseva päivänpoliittinen huomio, että Keskustan virallinen äänenkannattaja Suomenmaa kirjoittaa VR:n hallinnoinnin muutostarpeesta ihan positiiviseen sävyyn:

"Ohjauksen tehostaminen ei yksin riitä, sillä Suomen rautatiepolitiikka vaikuttaa olevan jonkinlaisessa umpisolmussa. Rataverkko rapistuu, ja rautateitä kehitetään vain siellä, jossa se sopii VR:lle. Keskustanuoret ovatkin esittäneet, että hallitusohjelmaan otettaisiin tavoite henkilöliikenteen vapauttamisesta. Tavoite on hyvä. Avaamalla markkinoita voitaisiin vähentää junaliikenteen korkeaa tukitarvetta, ja liikennettä voisi palata JyväskylänÄänekosken kaltaisille reiteille, jotka eivät VR:ää kiinnosta.

"Vapauttamista vastustetaan yleisesti Britannian kokemuksilla, mutta Raideryhmän kirja avaa uusia näkökulmia. Saarivaltio on korjannut virheitään, ja sen junissa on matkustajia enemmän kuin vuosikymmeniin.

"Suomikin ansaitsisi rohkeampaa rautatiepolitiikkaa." http://www.suomenmaa.fi/Paakirjoitus.html

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämänpäiväisten uutisten mukaan hallituspohja on Keskusta, Kokoomus, Vihreät ja RKP.

Joukkoliikenteen osalta hallitusneuvotteluista tulee mielenkiintoiset. Mitä asioita nousee hallitusohjelmaan? Miten mm. EU-lainsäädäännön vuoksi tehtävät joukkoliikenteen organisoinnin muutokset etenevät? Miten käy joukkoliikennehankkeiden?

Eräillä foorumilaisilla on tällä pohjalla toki lusikkansa soppaa hämmentämässä. Saa vain nähdä, onko sillä mitään vaikutusta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Miten käy joukkoliikennehankkeiden?


Luultavasti Kataisesta tulee rahaministeri, jolloin luultavasti joukkoliikenteeseen tulevat rahat vähenevät entisestään, tai ainakaan lisää ei tule. (Pois lukien länsimetro) Kokoomus on rikkaiden puolue, siitä ei mihinkään pääse, ja kokoomus ajaa niiden asioita. Toisaalta, on puhuttu, että mikään ei tule muuttumaan. Kolme isoa (Kesk, Kok, Sdp) ovat loppujen lopuksi niin lähellä toisiaan. 

Takaisin itse asiaan...

On mielenkiintoista nähdä, kuinka esimerkiksi elsa-rata etenee seuraavan hallituskauden aikana, viime hallitus, kun sitä ei vienyt oikein suuntaan eikä toiseen. Tärkeää olisi mielestäni nyt katsoa muutama tärkeä ja iso kohde, ja niihin satsata. Lisäksi mielestäni Vanha Turuntie pitäisi muuttaa vielä Kilosta eteenpäin kaksikaistaiseksi, tällöin saataisiin toinen kaista joukkoliikenteelle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Luultavasti Kataisesta tulee rahaministeri, jolloin luultavasti joukkoliikenteeseen tulevat rahat vähenevät entisestään, tai ainakaan lisää ei tule. (Pois lukien länsimetro)


Minusta on aivan tervettä, ettei rahaa jaeta kahmalokaupalla piittaamtta siitä, mitä sillä saadaan. Niukkuus tuottaa yleensä paljon parempia ratkaisuja kuin rahan käytön maksimointi.

Joukkoliikenteen kohdalla hyvät tulokset eivät ole rahasta vaan osaamisesta kiinni. Henkilöautoilun kohdalla tilanne taas on päin vastoin. Lisää liikennettä saadaan vain rahalla eli tekemällä lisää teitä ja kaistoja jotta autoja mahtuu enemmän.

Minun mielestäni mahdollisimman kalliilla joukkoliikennehankkeilla edistetään vain autoilua. Kun pannaan 500 miljoonaa joukkoliikenteeseen, siitä syntyy "oikeus" panna myös 500 miljoonaa autoiluun. Se kun on tasapuolista. Tällä perusteella on mm. PLJ:t rakennettu joka kerta.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Suurhankkeet, joiden kustannukset suhteessa hyötyihin ovat korkeat, eivät välttämättä ole kovin oleellisia joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kannalta.

Joukkoliikenteessä voidaan saada puhtailla organisaatiomuutoksillakin aikaan erittäin suuria käytön lisäyksiä. Esimerkiksi:
1. Jos VR Oy:n monopoli tuettuun henkilöjunaliikenteeseen puretaan, säästetään pääkaupunkiseudulla noin 20-25 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa joukkoliikenteen tukea ja paikallisjunaliikenne voidaan uudelleenkäynnistää ainakin Turun ja Tampereen seuduilla. 
2. Jos linjalupajärjestelmä puretaan ja perustetaan tilalle kaupunkiseudulliset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset, voidaan rationalisoinnilla saavuttaa merkittäviä matkustajamäärien lisäyksiä. Tampereen seudulla pelkkä rationalisointi lisäisi tuoreen selvityksen mukaan käyttöä +14%.

Joukkoliikennehankkeiden osalta hedelmällisempi lähtökohta kuin mittava valtion investointituki, on rahoituspohjan järjestäminen niin, että kaupunkiseudut voivat itse tehdä päätökset ja järjestää rahoituksen. Ranskassa Versement transport - joukkoliikennevero ja USA:ssa paikalliset päätökset joukkoliikenteen rahoittamiseksi kerättävistä veroista mahdollistavat sen, että alueet voivat itse päättää toteuttaa tehokkaan joukkoliikenteen (lue: raideliikenteen). Seuraus on ollut joukkoliikenteen laajamittainen renessanssi maissa, joissa se oli lähes ajettu alas monissa kaupungeissa.

Suomessa pikaraitiotiet tai kevyet paikallisjunaratkaisut voidaan rahoittaa pysäkkien vaikutusalueella olevien kiinteistöjen arvonnousua leikkaamalla. Uudisrakentamisen osalta tähän on keinot, mutta ei vanhoilla alueilla. Mielestäni hyvin toivottavaa olisi, että uusi hallitus selvittäisi keinot siihen, voidaanko joukkoliikenne-investointeja rahoittaa tällaisella mekanismilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Yksi tärkeä näkökohta vielä.

Parilla "suurhankkeella" ei ratkaista mitenkään joukkoliikenteen todellisia ongelmia.

Ongelma on käyttäjämäärien menettäminen koko maassa lukuunottamatta Helsinkiin suuntautuvan raideliikenteen välitöntä vaikutusaluetta.

Jos keskitytään pariin "suurhankkeeseen", ne todennäköisesti lisäksi ovat joko Helsingin seudulla tai Helsinkiin suuntautuvilla reiteillä.

Siksi mielestäni koko maata koskevat joukkoliikenteen organisaatio- ja rahoitusuudistukset sekä pohjan luominen joukkoliikenteen infrastuktuurin kehittämiselle koko maassa ovat tärkeämpiä kuin "suurhankkeiden" etsiminen.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos keskitytään pariin "suurhankkeeseen", ne todennäköisesti lisäksi ovat joko Helsingin seudulla tai Helsinkiin suuntautuvilla reiteillä.


Pitää muistaa, että näiden suurhankkeiden vaikutuspiirissä on paljon väkeä. Tiheästi asutussa Etelä-Suomessa (ja muuallakin sopivan yhdyskuntarakenteen piirissä) joukkoliikenteen piiriin saadaan helpommin väkeä pienemmin investoinnein kuin muualla maassa. Investoinnit tulisi kohdentaa mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Ajattelen asiaa ilmastolähtöisesti niin, että alueellinen tasapuolisuus ei ole niin tärkeää, kuin se, että saadaan mahdollisimman paljon siirtymää autoista joukkoliikenteeseen tietyllä summalla. Se on kestävää kehitystä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> (...) alueellinen tasapuolisuus ei ole niin tärkeää, kuin se, että saadaan mahdollisimman paljon siirtymää autoista joukkoliikenteeseen tietyllä summalla.


Tässä nimenomaan useat nyt esillä olevat suurhankkeet ovat erittäin huonoja.

Esimerkiksi Länsimetro parantaa palveluja käytännössä vain 15%:lle Etelä-Espoon asukkaista, jotka asuvat kävelyetäisyydellä asemista. Muille palvelu ja matka-ajat pääosin huononevat. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että selvityksissä matka-ajat on laskettu optimistisesti käyttämällä liian suurta kiihtyvyyttä sekä jättämällä Koivusaaren pysähdys pois laskelmista. Samalla hinnalla toki saisi 75% väestöstä kattavan TramWestin, mutta eipä kelvannut poliitikoille.

Suurnopeusradalla voidaan toki saada lisättyä kaukoliikenteen käyttöä näyttävästi. Kaukoliikenne ei kuitenkaan tuota pääosaa matkoista eikä edes suoritteesta. Saman suuruinen investointi jaettuna useammalle keskisuurella kaupungille kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteen parantamiseen vaikuttaisi huomattavasti enemmän.

Joukkoliikenteen organisaatiomuutoksilla - kaupunkiseudullisten joukkoliikenneviranomaisten perustamisella, VR Oy:n monopolin purkamisella ostoliikenteen osalta sekä linjalupajärjestelmän purkamisella - saataisiin nopeasti erittäin suuria hyötyjä, kun nykyisellä rahankäytöllä voitaisiin järjestää parempaa ja vetovoimaisempaa joukkoliikennettä.

On vain totta, että poliitikoille on helpompi lupailla kalliita ja hyödyltään kyseenalaisia hankkeita kuin tehdä organisaatiomuutoksia tai kannattaa hankkeita, joilla oikeasti olisi jotain vaikutusta.

Kerronpa esimerkin. Vaalien alla Turun seudullakin vallitsi herttainen yksimielisyys siitä, että Turku - Salo - välille tarvitaan paikallisjunaliikennettä varten kaksoisraide, jonka hinta-arvio (ilman mitään suunnitelmaa) oli n. 250 M. Paikallisjunaliikenne saataisiin kuitenkin käyntiin pelkästään purkamalla VR Oy:n monopoli sekä rakentamalla pysäkit ja pari kohtausraidetta - kustannukset enimmilläänkin ehkä 10% kaksoisraiteesta.

Sen sijaan pikaraitiotiestä - joka samalla 250 M hinnalla kattaisi noin 40% kaupunkiseudun väestöstä ja jonka käyttäjäpotentiaali on noin kymmenkertainen, ei monikaan puhunut.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ajattelen asiaa ilmastolähtöisesti niin, että alueellinen tasapuolisuus ei ole niin tärkeää, kuin se, että saadaan mahdollisimman paljon siirtymää autoista joukkoliikenteeseen tietyllä summalla. Se on kestävää kehitystä.


Tämä on minusta oikea lähtökohta, ja tämän noudattaminen johtaa juuri siihen, mistä Mikko Laaksonen kirjoitti.

Selitys on siinä, että joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus pk-seudulla on jo Suomen kärkeä. Joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääminen on siksi vaikeampaa eli kalliimpaa kuin siellä, missä käytön osuus on alhainen. Tämänhän näkee erittäin hyvin länsimetrosta: puolen miljardin investointi, joka ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ilmaston kannalta tapahtuu muutos dieselliikenteestä sähköiseen siirtymisenä, mutta arvaan ympäristötaseen olevan negatiivinen silti mittavien rakennustöiden vuoksi.

Hankkeita tulee mitata ja verrata toisiinsa esimerkiksi sillä, miten paljon rahaa per asukas hankkeessa käytetään. Tai miten paljon rahaa per uusi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä hanke maksaa.

Eikö sentään ole tärkeämpää saada joukkoliikenteen osuutta kasvatetuksi ja joukkoliikenteeseen uusia käyttäjiä kuin muuttaa jo olemassa olevien joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien välineitä tai matka-aikoja?

Antero

----------


## teme

> Selitys on siinä, että joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus pk-seudulla on jo Suomen kärkeä. Joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääminen on siksi vaikeampaa eli kalliimpaa kuin siellä, missä käytön osuus on alhainen.


Antero varmaan kertoo miksi olen väärässä, mutta elän siinä uskossa että joukkoliikenteen toteuttamiskelpoisuus on aika lailla suorassa suhteessa väestötiheyteen, eli siihen että on niitä joukkoja joita liikennöidä. Tältä pohjalta pitäisin joukkoliikenteen lisäämistä pääkaupunkiseudulla hyvinkin mahdollisena. Esimerkiksi Laajasalon ratikka kaiken järjen mukaan lisäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Olennaisempaa on kuitenkin se, että se mahdollistaa toimivan uuden kaupunginosan.




> Hankkeita tulee mitata ja verrata toisiinsa esimerkiksi sillä, miten paljon rahaa per asukas hankkeessa käytetään. Tai miten paljon rahaa per uusi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä hanke maksaa.


Liikennesuunnitelu on osa kaupunkisuunnittelua, jolla taas on niin taloudellisia, sosiaalisia kuin esteettisiäkin tavoitteita. Ottaen huomioon Helsingin seudun kipupisteet, tavoite voisi pikemminkin olla se kuinka monta uutta asuntoa saadaan kaavoitettua uuden joukkoliikenneyhteyden avulla. Taustaoletuksena, että sinne missä ei ole joukkoliikenneyhteyttä ei kerta kaikkiaan pidä kaavoittaa. Raideväylä on infraa siinä missä viemäritkin, ja se pitäisi nähdä samanlaisena välttämättömyytenä. Ei kukaan kysy kannattaako sähköjohtojen vetäminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero varmaan kertoo miksi olen väärässä, mutta elän siinä uskossa että joukkoliikenteen toteuttamiskelpoisuus on aika lailla suorassa suhteessa väestötiheyteen, eli siihen että on niitä joukkoja joita liikennöidä.


Et ole väärässä ollenkaan. Mutta täsmennän vain kirjoittamaasi sen verran, että kyse on väestötiheydestä joukkoliikenteen ulottuvilla. Keskimääräinen väestötiheys melkein minkä hyvänsä rajauksen mukaan johtaa yleensä aina harhaan.

Tästä nyt vain esimerkkinä vaikka Espoo. Sen pinta-alasta 2/3 on jokseenkin asumatonta. Espoon keskimääräinen asukastiheys on aivan muuta kuin Espoossa olevien rakennettujen länttien asukastiheys, jota kohtalaisen hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä palvellaankin.




> Ottaen huomioon Helsingin seudun kipupisteet, tavoite voisi pikemminkin olla se kuinka monta uutta asuntoa saadaan kaavoitettua uuden joukkoliikenneyhteyden avulla.


Tämä onkin hyvä hankkeen kannattavuuden mittari. Ja tätä periaatettahan nyt muutamien isojen hankkeiden kanssa Helsingissä toteutetaan.




> Raideväylä on infraa siinä missä viemäritkin, ja se pitäisi nähdä samanlaisena välttämättömyytenä. Ei kukaan kysy kannattaako sähköjohtojen vetäminen.


Juuri näin. Puhumattakaan siitä, että kukaan ei koskaan kysy, kannattaako rakentaa maksimaalisen auton käytön mukaan mitoitettuja teitä ja pysäköintiluolia tai -laitoksia. Tästä me tappelemme varmaan ensi torstainakin lautakunnassa. Kun siellä on henkeä, että millään perusteella ei voi tinkiä autopaikkanormeista ja auton käyttömäärästä asukasta kohden. Mutta joukkoliikenne on sellainen asia, jonka aina voisi yhtä hyvin jättää poiskin - koska kaikki kumminkin kulkevat autolla ja ne pääkadut yms. on kumminkin pakko tehdä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Selitys on siinä, että joukkoliikenteen käytön osuus pk-seudulla on jo Suomen kärkeä. Joukkoliikenteen käytön lisääminen on siksi vaikeampaa eli kalliimpaa kuin siellä, missä käytön osuus on alhainen. Tämänhän näkee erittäin hyvin länsimetrosta: puolen miljardin investointi, joka ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ilmaston kannalta tapahtuu muutos dieselliikenteestä sähköiseen siirtymisenä, mutta arvaan ympäristötaseen olevan negatiivinen silti mittavien rakennustöiden vuoksi





> Raideväylä on infraa siinä missä viemäritkin, ja se pitäisi nähdä samanlaisena välttämättömyytenä. Ei kukaan kysy kannattaako sähköjohtojen vetäminen.


Kallistun tässä väittelyssä temen kannalle. Tuo oli uutta että länsimetron rakentaminen kallistaisi ympäristötaseen negatiiviseksi. Eikö metron busseihin verrattuna todella pitkällä käyttöiällä ole mitään merkitystä? Haluaisin hiukan tarkempia perusteluja. 




> Tästä nyt vain esimerkkinä vaikka Espoo. Sen pinta-alasta 2/3 on jokseenkin asumatonta. Espoon keskimääräinen asukastiheys on aivan muuta kuin Espoossa olevien rakennettujen länttien asukastiheys, jota kohtalaisen hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä palvellaankin.


Niin palvellaankin, mutta kysymys on siitä riittääkö esim Etelä-Espoossa bussien kapasiteetti, tai onko optimaalista enää hoitaa joukkoliikenne vain busseilla kun väki- ja työpaikkamäärä kasvaa esim kolmanneksella tai tuplaantuu nykyisestä, ja fossiilisten polttonesteiden hinta ja työvoimakustannukset nousevat. 

Ne laskelmat jotka ennustavat ettei länsimetro lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä espoolaisten joukossa kertovat vain puolen totuuden. Vertailulaskelmissa ei ole otettu ollenkaan huomioon esim bensan hinnan ja saatavuuden mahdollisia muutoksia, tai autoiluun kohdistuvia mahdollisia rajoituksia esim Helsingin kantakaupingissa tai kehäykkösellä. Sen ainakin laskelmat todistavat, että länsimetro tulee lisäämään helsinkiläisten joukkoliikenteen käyttä länteen suuntautuvilla matkoilla. Kun Espoo ja Helsinki ovat käytännössä toisiina kiinni kasvaneita kaupunkeja, asialla lulisi olevan jotain merkitystä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kallistun tässä väittelyssä temen kannalle. Tuo oli uutta että länsimetron rakentaminen kallistaisi ympäristötaseen negatiiviseksi. Eikö metron busseihin verrattuna todella pitkällä käyttöiällä ole mitään merkitystä? Haluaisin hiukan tarkempia perusteluja.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä Temen ja Rainerin kanssa siitä, että raiteet ovat kaupungin infraa. Mutta kyllä kaupunki-infrankin kanssa saa ja pitää käyttää järkeä.

Sähkö- ja vesijohtoverkot ovat hajautettuja, koska niiden on ihan pakko ulottua kaikkien luokse. Ennen toki palveltiin metron tapaan: asukkaat hakivat veden kaivoilta ja vesiposteilta. Se oli veden jakelun "liityntäliikennettä". Ja taatusti oli halvempaa vesilaitokselle kuten on metron ajaminen ja puolitiehen jättäminen halvempaa liikennelaitokselle.

Ympäristötaseeseen vaikuttaa käyttöenergian lisäksi itse järjestelmän rakentaminen ja ylläpito. Maanalaisen raskasraiteen rakentaminen ei tapahdu ilman ympäristöhaittoja ja uusiutumattomien luonnonvarojen hävittämistä. Sen lisäksi, miten paljon rakentamiseen menee energiaa. Ja vielä sekin haitta, että rata- ja asemainvestointi on auttamattomasti vajaakäytössä, eikä sitä muuta miksikään ajaa Espooseen lyhyemmin junin kuin itään. Ja edelleen, koko touhu pyörii dieselbussiliikenteen varassa.




> Niin palvellaankin, mutta kysymys on siitä riittääkö esim Etelä-Espoossa bussien kapasiteetti, tai onko optimaalista enää hoitaa joukkoliikenne vain busseilla kun väki- ja työpaikkamäärä kasvaa esim kolmanneksella tai tuplaantuu nykyisestä, ja fossiilisten polttonesteiden hinta ja työvoimakustannukset nousevat.


Bussiliikenteen kapasiteetti riittää, kun se riittä nytkin, eikä joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisäänny. Kapasiteetin suhteen ainoa parannus on kehittää linjastoa hajautuksen suuntaan, mutta nythän mennään täysin väärään suuntaan.

Ylipäätään seudulla joukkoliikenteen ongelma on tähtimäinen keskustakeskeinen verkko, kun liikenne kasvaa kehäyhteyksillä. Mutta puoli miljardia pannaan yhden säteittäisen yhteyden muuttamiseksi toiseksi. Metron optimaalinen kapasiteetti on 15-25 tuhatta matkustajaa suuntaan. Meidän seudullamme ei missään synny luonnostaan tuollaisia matkustajavirtoja tällä maankäytön tehokkuudella.

Itämetroon on saatu vähän yli 10.000 matkustajaa väkisin pakottamalla kaikki joukkoliikennematkat keskustaan. Ja ilmankos sitten autoilu kehäteillä on suosittua, kun autolla pääsee suoraan, puolta lyhyemmällä matkalla.




> Vertailulaskelmissa ei ole otettu ollenkaan huomioon esim bensan hinnan ja saatavuuden mahdollisia muutoksia, tai autoiluun kohdistuvia mahdollisia rajoituksia esim Helsingin kantakaupingissa tai kehäykkösellä.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Raide-YVA oli tältäkin osin virheellinen ja puutteellinen. Mutta eikös tämän päivän Hesari osoita, että ei ole aikomustakaan rajoittaa autoilua, vaan ainoastaan parantaa autoilun edellytyksiä seudulla. Keskustatunnelillako länsimetro myytiin autopuolueelle?

Eipä muuten siinä YVA:ssa selvitetty sitäkään, mitä vaikuttaa espoolaisten joukkoliikenteen käyttöön, jos joukkoliikennelipun hinta Helsinkiin suuntautuvilla matkoilla laskee 50 %. Tähänhän päädytään, mutta ei taatusti jos länsimetron rakentaminen ei etenekään. Hintamuutos tarvitaan siihen, että voidaan panna joukkoliikenteen matkamäärän muutos valheellisesti metron ansioksi.

Antero

----------


## teme

En tarkoittanut sitä, että kustannuksista viis, välttämättömyydetkin voi tehdä monella tavalla. Mutta palataan vielä siihen mihin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin pitäisi sijoittaa valtion rahaa. Kannatan siis nimenomaan sellaisia hankkeita jotka mahdollistavat uuden asuintuotannon hyvän liikenneyhteyden varteen. Kehärata on tässä suhteessa hyvä. Muita voisi olla vaikkapa junayhteys Nurmijärvelle (jatketaan Martinlaakson rataa), Itämetro, tai Porvoon museoradan kunnostaminen joukkoliikennekäyttöön Sipoossa (ehkä sitä voisi myös jotenkin oikaista Sipoonkorven huomioonottaen vaikkapa niin, että rakennettaisiin oikorata pääradalle Nikkilä - Korso/Hiekkaharju/tms. välille, jolla taas saataisiin lisää asemia ja niiden viereen asuntoja...)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sähkö- ja vesijohtoverkot ovat hajautettuja, koska niiden on ihan pakko ulottua kaikkien luokse. Ennen toki palveltiin metron tapaan: asukkaat hakivat veden kaivoilta ja vesiposteilta. Se oli veden jakelun "liityntäliikennettä". Ja taatusti oli halvempaa vesilaitokselle kuten on metron ajaminen ja puolitiehen jättäminen halvempaa liikennelaitokselle.


Sikäli kun tunnen haja-asutusalueiden energia- ja vesihuoltoa ja miten ennen vanhaan kaupunkien laitamillakin tultiin toimeen, niin ei sitä vettä eikä energiaa kunnallistekniikan puttuessa lähdetty läheskään kaikkialla hakemaan mistään kunnan yhteisestä jakelupisteestä vaan omalta pihalta, eli vesi otettiin omasta kaivosta, jätevedet johdettiin lähimpään ojaan, ja lämmityspuut omasta tai jonkun tutun maajussin metsästä, eli voi verrata oman auton käyttöön liikkumisen suhteen. 




> Ympäristötaseeseen vaikuttaa käyttöenergian lisäksi itse järjestelmän rakentaminen ja ylläpito. Maanalaisen raskasraiteen rakentaminen ei tapahdu ilman ympäristöhaittoja ja uusiutumattomien luonnonvarojen hävittämistä. Sen lisäksi, miten paljon rakentamiseen menee energiaa. Ja vielä sekin haitta, että rata- ja asemainvestointi on auttamattomasti vajaakäytössä, eikä sitä muuta miksikään ajaa Espooseen lyhyemmin junin kuin itään. Ja edelleen, koko touhu pyörii dieselbussiliikenteen varassa.


Vähän tarkempia laskelmia kaipaisin todisteeksi, koska bussit kuluttavat dieselin lisäksi myös resursseja esim katuverkon ja muiden kiinteiden rakennelmien osalta, kun kaupunkimiljöössä liikutaan, yhden bussin käyttöikä on vain n 10 v ja sinä aikana se tarvitsee satoja huoltokertoja öljyn ym nesteiden vaihtoineen, moottorin tyhjäkäyntiä jne. 



> Bussiliikenteen kapasiteetti riittää, kun se riittä nytkin, eikä joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisäänny. Kapasiteetin suhteen ainoa parannus on kehittää linjastoa hajautuksen suuntaan, mutta nythän mennään täysin väärään suuntaan.


Joukkoliikenteen käyttöhän tulee lisääntymään Espoossa pelkästään siksi että asukasluku kasvaa. Vuosikasvu on ollut 5000 asukkaan luokkaa. 300000 asukkaan raja saavutettaneen v 2030 paikkeilla, ja yli puolet Espoon asukasluvusta asuu silloin länsiväylän/länsimetron vaikutusalueella. Metron kyky ottaa vastaan näin suureksi kasvava joukkoliikenne Kampin bussiterminaaliin ja Helsingin keskustan bussien sisääntuloreitteihin verrattuna puhuu omaa kieltään.




> Ylipäätään seudulla joukkoliikenteen ongelma on tähtimäinen keskustakeskeinen verkko, kun liikenne kasvaa kehäyhteyksillä. Mutta puoli miljardia pannaan yhden säteittäisen yhteyden muuttamiseksi toiseksi. Metron optimaalinen kapasiteetti on 15-25 tuhatta matkustajaa suuntaan. Meidän seudullamme ei missään synny luonnostaan tuollaisia matkustajavirtoja tällä maankäytön tehokkuudella.


Onko Tukholmassa, Oslossa, Kööpenhaminassa tai Saksan alle miljoonan asukkaan kaupungeissakaan oikeasti tarvetta säteittäiselle raideliikenteelle keskustasta ulospäin, vai onko niihin rakennettu raideliikenne vain siksi että se on "kivaa", tai kaupungin johto voi paukutella henkseleitä?




> Itämetroon on saatu vähän yli 10.000 matkustajaa väkisin pakottamalla kaikki joukkoliikennematkat keskustaan. Ja ilmankos sitten autoilu kehäteillä on suosittua, kun autolla pääsee suoraan, puolta lyhyemmällä matkalla.


Oma analyysini tilanteesta on että autoilu Helsingin ympäri kulkevalla kahdella kehätiellä on suosittua nimenomaan jos lähtö- tai määränpää on kokonaan  paitsiossa raideyhteyksien osalta kuten Tapiolan/Otaniemen seutu, lentokentän seutu, Nurmijärvi, Tuusula, Sipoo jne. Pitkällä tähtäimellä kehäykkösen varsikin tarvitsisi "metron", siis ei pelkän Jokerin vaan sellaisen yhteyden joka on yhtä nopea kuin metro, eikä kulje minkään mutkien kautta, ja johon säteittäiset yhteydet seudun ulko-osista syöttävät matkustajia, jotka menevät kohteeseensa kehäyhteyttä pitkin. Aluksi kannattaisi kokeilla bussimetrolla, kunhan kehälle saisi ensin bussikaistat. 




> Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Raide-YVA oli tältäkin osin virheellinen ja puutteellinen. Mutta eikös tämän päivän Hesari osoita, että ei ole aikomustakaan rajoittaa autoilua, vaan ainoastaan parantaa autoilun edellytyksiä seudulla. Keskustatunnelillako länsimetro myytiin autopuolueelle?


Metro olisi aikoinaan voitu jättää kokonaan rakentamatta jos olisi vain rakennettu keskustatunneli jossa samalla bussitkin kulkisivat. Onneksi tehtiin tässä järjestyksessä, eli ensin voidaan seurata miten täyteen mittaansa kaupungin läpi kulkeva itä-länsisuuntainen metro tulee imemään poikittaisliikennettä pois kaduilta ja teiltä, ja sitten voidaan tehdä johtopäätöksiä tarvitaanko autotunnelia enää erikseen. Jos metro ei vaikuta mitenkään, niin olen valmis alkamaan rummuttaa keskustatunnelin puolesta. Ei tarvita edes uutta tunnelia rakentaa, vaan puretaan vain metrosta kiskot pois ja asfalttia tilalle!  :Very Happy: 




> Eipä muuten siinä YVA:ssa selvitetty sitäkään, mitä vaikuttaa espoolaisten joukkoliikenteen käyttöön, jos joukkoliikennelipun hinta Helsinkiin suuntautuvilla matkoilla laskee 50 %. Tähänhän päädytään, mutta ei taatusti jos länsimetron rakentaminen ei etenekään. Hintamuutos tarvitaan siihen, että voidaan panna joukkoliikenteen matkamäärän muutos valheellisesti metron ansioksi.


On utopiaa  kuvitella että espoolaisten matkoja Helsinkiin tultaisiin halventamaan 50% ilman että samaan aikaan tullaan nostamaan muiden lippujen hintoja, esim Helsingin ja Espoon sisäisten lippujen, koska liikennöitsijät eli HKL/YTV tulevat ottamaan omansa pois. Eli vaikutus kaupunkien yhteenlaskettuihin joukkoliikennematkoihin tulee siinä tapauksessa olemaan +-0. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sikäli kun tunnen haja-asutusalueiden energia- ja vesihuoltoa ja miten ennen vanhaan kaupunkien laitamillakin tultiin toimeen, niin ei sitä vettä eikä energiaa kunnallistekniikan puttuessa lähdetty läheskään kaikkialla hakemaan mistään kunnan yhteisestä jakelupisteestä vaan omalta pihalta...


Ei korttelikaupunkien kerrostaloissa ollut omia kaivoja, vaan oli yleisiä kaivoja. Ja kun sähkö ei tullut taloon, niin lamppuöljy kannettiin kaupasta jne. Olen itse asunut vielä 1970-luvulla omakotitalossa, jossa tultiin toimeen kaivovedellä. Eikä käyty suihkussa kuin yksi perheenjäsen päivässä. Aina ei sitäkään, välillä kaupunki toi vettä kaivoon kuorma-autolla.




> Vähän tarkempia laskelmia kaipaisin todisteeksi...


Niin minäkin. Mutta YVA:n tekijöiden ja sitä arvioineen Uudenmaan ympäristökeskuksen mielestä tällaisia lukuja ei tarvita. Eikä tarvittu ylipäätään oikein laskettuja lukuja. Riitti, että oli jotain sinne päin. Ja kun meni ohi, niin meni sopivasti siihen suuntaan, että kyllä se metro vaan on hyvä.

Osaan kyllä itsekin tehdä tuollaisen YVA:n. Mutta minulta ei ole sitä työtä tilattu, ja ilmaiseksi en sitä ryhdy tekemään. Ilmaiseksi suunniteltiin jo paljon parempi raideliikennejärjestelmä, joka olisi säästänyt Espoon kaupungin rahaa pari sataa miljoonaa. Mutta se ei kelvannut, koska ei haluttukaan hyvää.




> Joukkoliikenteen käyttöhän tulee lisääntymään Espoossa pelkästään siksi että asukasluku kasvaa.


Jos sille kasvavalle väestölle ei tarjota toimivaa joukkoliikennettä, niin se ajaa autoilla. Väestö on kasvanut pk-seudulla vuodesta 1965 aika lailla, mutta joukkoliikenteen käyttö asukasta kohden ei. Ja kyse ei ole myöskään pelkästään siitä, paljonko on asunnoista lähteviä, vaan siitä, minne ne menevät. Tarve matkustaa Helsingin keskustaan ei kasva, koska se keskusta ei kasva. Ne kehäyhteydet! Metro on investointia täysin väärään paikkaan.




> Onko Tukholmassa, Oslossa, Kööpenhaminassa tai Saksan alle miljoonan asukkaan kaupungeissakaan oikeasti tarvetta säteittäiselle raideliikenteelle keskustasta ulospäin, vai onko niihin rakennettu raideliikenne vain siksi että se on "kivaa", tai kaupungin johto voi paukutella henkseleitä?


Kaupunkiseutujen seutuistuminen eli muuttuminen keskustakeskeisestä hajanaiseksi on yleinen kehitys kaikkialla Euroopassa. Metroiksi ymmärrettäviä järjestelmiä tehtiin ennen tätä kehitystä. Tukholmaan tehtiinkin 1990-luvun lopulla Tvärbana, kun alettiin ymmärtää missä liikenne nykyään kasvaa. Kööpenhaminan metro on nappipeliä verrattuna seudun S-junasysteemiin. Ja siksi toiseksi täysin susi automaattilelu.




> Pitkällä tähtäimellä kehäykkösen varsikin tarvitsisi "metron", siis ei pelkän Jokerin vaan sellaisen yhteyden joka on yhtä nopea kuin metro, eikä kulje minkään mutkien kautta, ja johon säteittäiset yhteydet seudun ulko-osista syöttävät matkustajia, jotka menevät kohteeseensa kehäyhteyttä pitkin. Aluksi kannattaisi kokeilla bussimetrolla, kunhan kehälle saisi ensin bussikaistat.


Olen tästä täysin eri mieltä. Joukkoliikenne kuuluu sijoittaa sinne, missä ovat ihmisten matkojen kohteet ja lähtöpisteet. Ne eivät ole suurten liikenneväylien varrella, koska sellaisten vierellä ei asuta eikä kauhean mielellään tehdä töitäkään. Eikä edes kaikki työpaikat mahdu yhden ainoan kadun varrelle.

Kehätiet toimivat autoilulle, koska autolla sopii ajaa pari kilometriä lähimmälle liittymälle ja toisessa päässä taas liittymästä edelleen paikallisessa katuverkossa. Kävellen sellaisia matkoja ei tehdä. Kulkeehan siellä Kehä 1:llä busseja jo nyt, mutta jostain syystä asutuksen ja teollisuuden keskellä ajavalla 550:llä vaan on aivan eri määrässä matkustajia.




> Metro olisi aikoinaan voitu jättää kokonaan rakentamatta jos olisi vain rakennettu keskustatunneli jossa samalla bussitkin kulkisivat. Onneksi tehtiin tässä järjestyksessä, eli ensin voidaan seurata miten täyteen mittaansa kaupungin läpi kulkeva itä-länsisuuntainen metro tulee imemään poikittaisliikennettä pois kaduilta ja teiltä, ja sitten voidaan tehdä johtopäätöksiä tarvitaanko autotunnelia enää erikseen.


Paitsi ettei metro ole vähentänyt autoilua. Tämä kuva osoittaa, ettei metrolla ollut vaikutusta autoiluun, vaikka jatkuvasti niin väitetään. Sama asiahan saatiin ennusteena länsimetrosta, ja silti siitäkin vain intetään, että metro vähentäisi autoilua.




> On utopiaa  kuvitella että espoolaisten matkoja Helsinkiin tultaisiin halventamaan 50% ilman että samaan aikaan tullaan nostamaan muiden lippujen hintoja, esim Helsingin ja Espoon sisäisten lippujen, koska liikennöitsijät eli HKL/YTV tulevat ottamaan omansa pois. Eli vaikutus kaupunkien yhteenlaskettuihin joukkoliikennematkoihin tulee siinä tapauksessa olemaan +-0.


On totta, ettei YTV voi tehdä ratkaisua, jossa sen kokonaismenot joukkoliikenteen subventiosta kasvavat. Mutta vakaa aikomus on sellainen ratkaisu, jossa yhtä pitkät matkat H:gin keskustaan lännestä ja idästä maksavat yhtä paljon. Ja silloin espoolaisten lippu Helsinkiin halpenee.

Mutta jos lippu idästä kallistuu ja lännestä halpenee ja lännessä matkamäärä kasvaa ja idässä sitten laskee, niin sehän osoittaa juuri sitä samaa, mitä tarkoitin. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ei voida vaikuttaa 500 miljoonan metrorakentamisella, mutta lipun hinnalla voidaan. Ja matkat vähenevät idässä, vaikka siellä on jo metro.

Hypoteettisesti voi tietenkin miettiä sitä, kumpi kannattaa paremmin. Metro vai lippusubvention lisääminen. Nykyisen länsiväylän bussiliikeen lipputulot H:gin kuukausilipun hinnalla olisivat noin 2 milj. euroa vuodessa vähemmän kuin seutukuukausilipulla. Metron hinnalla tätä kasvanutta subventiota voi rahoittaa 250 vuotta. Jos kävisi niin kiusallisesti, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö tuplaantuisi, rahat eivät riittäisi kuin 125 vuodeksi.

Voihan tätä verrata siihenkin, että Espoon subventio kasvaisi tällä systeemillä 2 miljoonaa vuodessa. Metron rakentamisen on laskettu kasvattavan joukkoliikenteen menoja 10 mijoonaa vuodessa.

Edellinen hallitus lupaili 25 miljoonaa Helsinginkin joukkoliikenteen tukemiseen. Parilla miljoonalla tuleva hallitus voisikin tehdä jo pikku ihmeitä käyttämällä sen oikein ja oikeassa paikassa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Osaan kyllä itsekin tehdä tuollaisen YVA:n. Mutta minulta ei ole sitä työtä tilattu, ja ilmaiseksi en sitä ryhdy tekemään. Ilmaiseksi suunniteltiin jo paljon parempi raideliikennejärjestelmä, joka olisi säästänyt Espoon kaupungin rahaa pari sataa miljoonaa. Mutta se ei kelvannut, koska ei haluttukaan hyvää.


Nyt oli kysymys siitä onko sähköllä kulkeva suurimmalti osin maanalaisen  raidejoukkoliikenteen ympäristötase huonompi kuin bussin, ei siitä että onko mitään sellaisia vaihtoehtoja joiden olisi vielä parempi. 



> Jos sille kasvavalle väestölle ei tarjota toimivaa joukkoliikennettä, niin se ajaa autoilla. Väestö on kasvanut pk-seudulla vuodesta 1965 aika lailla, mutta joukkoliikenteen käyttö asukasta kohden ei. Ja kyse ei ole myöskään pelkästään siitä, paljonko on asunnoista lähteviä, vaan siitä, minne ne menevät. Tarve matkustaa Helsingin keskustaan ei kasva, koska se keskusta ei kasva. Ne kehäyhteydet! Metro on investointia täysin väärään paikkaan.


Väirettä että Helsingin keskusta ei kasva en niele. Entisten satamien paikoille ja Pasilan ratapihalle tullaan rakentamaan kymmeniätuhansia asuntoja ja työpaikkoja, joihin tullaan myös Espoosta,  ja kaikkien näiden kantakaupungin uuskohteiden pääliikennemuodoiksi on suunniteltu raidepohjaista joukkoliikennettä. 




> Kaupunkiseutujen seutuistuminen eli muuttuminen keskustakeskeisestä hajanaiseksi on yleinen kehitys kaikkialla Euroopassa. Metroiksi ymmärrettäviä järjestelmiä tehtiin ennen tätä kehitystä.


Tuotakaan väitettä en niele. Tukholman metron päätehtävä on nimenomaan välittää liikennettä kauas, yli 20 km päähän rakennettujen lähiöiden ja keskustan välille.




> Kööpenhaminan metro on nappipeliä verrattuna seudun S-junasysteemiin. Ja siksi toiseksi täysin susi automaattilelu.


Kööpenhaminan lähijunat eli S-junat minä tulkitsen "metroksi", liikennekonsepti on niissä joka tapauksessa metromaisempaa kuin Helsingin lähijunissa.  




> Kehätiet toimivat autoilulle, koska autolla sopii ajaa pari kilometriä lähimmälle liittymälle ja toisessa päässä taas liittymästä edelleen paikallisessa katuverkossa. Kävellen sellaisia matkoja ei tehdä. Kulkeehan siellä Kehä 1:llä busseja jo nyt, mutta jostain syystä asutuksen ja teollisuuden keskellä ajavalla 550:llä vaan on aivan eri määrässä matkustajia.


Jokerin lisäksi tarvitaan kehäylkköstösä pitkin kulkeva suora nopea yhteys, jolla matkustajat voivat nopeasti siirtyä, esim jos on matka Pohjois-Vantaalta Espooseen. Kehän nykyisissä busseissa on se vika että ne kulkevat muun liikenteen armoilla bussikaistojen puuttuessa, ja nekään bussit eivät kulje suorinta reittiä. Myös sellainen vika on, että Martinlaakson radalla ei ole asemaa kehäykkösen kohdalla, sellainen tulisi joko rakentaa tai siirtää joko Pohjois-Haagan tai Kannemäen asema niin että kävelymatka kehälle ei ole kohtuuttoman pitkä. 




> Paitsi ettei metro ole vähentänyt autoilua. Tämä kuva osoittaa, ettei metrolla ollut vaikutusta autoiluun, vaikka jatkuvasti niin väitetään. Sama asiahan saatiin ennusteena länsimetrosta, ja silti siitäkin vain intetään, että metro vähentäisi autoilua.


Autoilun kasvu muualla Suomessa on ollut paljon rajumpaa kuin Kulosaaren sillalla. Autoilun kasvu johtuu ylipäänsä autoilun suhteellisesta halpenemista, ja se on ongelma koko joukkoliikenteen uskottavuudelle. Nopeiden raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella makustajamäärät ovat viime parina vuosikymmenenä tasaisesti kasvaneet, kun taas pelkästään bussiliikenteen varassa olevilla paikkakunnilla ja yhteyksillä ne ovat pysyneet paikallaan tai laskeneet. 




> Hypoteettisesti voi tietenkin miettiä sitä, kumpi kannattaa paremmin. Metro vai lippusubvention lisääminen. Nykyisen länsiväylän bussiliikeen lipputulot H:gin kuukausilipun hinnalla olisivat noin 2 milj. euroa vuodessa vähemmän kuin seutukuukausilipulla. Metron hinnalla tätä kasvanutta subventiota voi rahoittaa 250 vuotta. Jos kävisi niin kiusallisesti, että joukkoliikenteen käyttö tuplaantuisi, rahat eivät riittäisi kuin 125 vuodeksi.


Joukkoliikennematkoista vain osa tehdään kuukausilipuilla. Tarkkaa osuutta en tiedä, mutta veikkaan että se on n 2/3. Loput tehdään kertamaksuilla, joka lipputyypistä riippuen maksaa seutumatkoilla 3,20-3,60 /matka ja kaupungin sisällä 1,80-2,20 . Lippu-uudistus joka halventaisi seutumatkoja kaupungin sisäisten matkojen hintaisiksi ei tulisi maksamaan pelkästään Espoon ja Helsingin välillä vain 2 milj /v vaan veikkaan luokkaa 4-5 miljoonaa, jo ilman matkustajamäärien kasvua. Matkustajamäärä tietenkin kasvaisi, mutta se edellyttäisi että kapasiteettia nostetaan, ja silloin taas nykyisen bussiliikenteen rajat alkavat tulla vastaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> ...riittääkö esim Etelä-Espoossa bussien kapasiteetti, tai onko optimaalista enää hoitaa joukkoliikenne vain busseilla kun väki- ja työpaikkamäärä kasvaa esim kolmanneksella tai tuplaantuu nykyisestä, ja fossiilisten polttonesteiden hinta ja työvoimakustannukset nousevat. 
> 
> Ne laskelmat jotka ennustavat ettei länsimetro lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä espoolaisten joukossa kertovat vain puolen totuuden. Vertailulaskelmissa ei ole otettu ollenkaan huomioon esim bensan hinnan ja saatavuuden mahdollisia muutoksia, tai autoiluun kohdistuvia mahdollisia rajoituksia esim Helsingin kantakaupingissa tai kehäykkösellä.


Etelä-Espoon raju kasvu johtuu osaltaan metrosta. Metron vuoksi sinne kaavoitetaan lisää asukkaita ja työpaikkoja, että metrolle saadaan matkustajia. Siis ilman metroa ei olisi kasvua, ainakaan niin rajua sellaista.

Ja jos bensan hinta nousee taikka muuta vastaavaa, niin se voi kyllä lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Mutta silloinhan sitä käyttöä lisää bensan hinta eikä metro. Tuossa tilanteessa käyttö oletettavasto nousisi myös, vaikka E-Espoon joukkoliikenne hoidettaisiin höyrylaivoilla.  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Etelä-Espoon raju kasvu johtuu osaltaan metrosta. Metron vuoksi sinne kaavoitetaan lisää asukkaita ja työpaikkoja, että metrolle saadaan matkustajia. Siis ilman metroa ei olisi kasvua, ainakaan niin rajua sellaista.


Omalta osaltani olen espoolaisena ylpeä että Espoo ei paina enää jarrua kasvulle. Jos ei asuntoja rakenneta lisää siellä missä kasvuvaraa on eniten ja on mahdollista järjestää kunnollisia  joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä ja palveluja äärelle, eli nimenomaan Espooseen ja Vantaalle,  niin lopputulos on että pk-seudulle töihin muuttava väestö ja täällä asuvat aikuistuvat lapset joutuvat muuttamaan Nurmijärven tapaisiin kehyskuntiin, joissa ollaan 100%.sti riippuvaisia autoista, mikä tunnetusti ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Jos yleensä haluaa edistää joukkoliikennettä, niin kannattaa hyväksyä että nyt vielä hyvin väljiksi jäteyt osat kaupunkiseuduista tihenevät. 




> Ja jos bensan hinta nousee taikka muuta vastaavaa, niin se voi kyllä lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Mutta silloinhan sitä käyttöä lisää bensan hinta eikä metro. Tuossa tilanteessa käyttö oletettavasto nousisi myös, vaikka E-Espoon joukkoliikenne hoidettaisiin höyrylaivoilla.


Jos bensan/öljyn hinta nousee tuntuvasti, tai autoilua joudutaan muilla keinoin rajoittaa, mitä nykyennusteiden mukaan pidetään täysin mahdollisena, mutta matkustajaliikenne ei toimi tyydyttävällä tavalla ilman bensaa tai dieselöljyä edes siellä missä ihmismassoja kuljetettavaksi on paljon,  johtaa se siihen että elinkeinoelämän ja muiden yhteiskunnallisten funktioiden rattaat alkavat pyöriä entistä hitaammin, joissakin tapauksin aiheuttaen vakavia häiriöitä, merkiten ennemmin tai myöhemmin elintason tuntuvaa heikkenemistä miljoonille kansalaisille. Siitä on hevoskärry- ja höyrylaivaromantiikka kaukana kun esim odotettavissa oleva elinikä tippuu 60 vuoden paikkeille, sellaista on nähty tapahtuvan viime vuosikymmeninä jopa meidän maanosassamme. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos bensan/öljyn hinta nousee tuntuvasti, tai autoilua joudutaan muilla keinoin rajoittaa, mitä nykyennusteiden mukaan pidetään täysin mahdollisena, mutta matkustajaliikenne ei toimi tyydyttävällä tavalla ilman bensaa tai dieselöljyä edes siellä missä ihmismassoja kuljetettavaksi on paljon,  johtaa se siihen että elinkeinoelämän ja muiden yhteiskunnallisten funktioiden rattaat alkavat pyöriä entistä hitaammin, joissakin tapauksin aiheuttaen vakavia häiriöitä, merkiten ennemmin tai myöhemmin elintason tuntuvaa heikkenemistä miljoonille kansalaisille. Siitä on hevoskärry- ja höyrylaivaromantiikka kaukana kun esim odotettavissa oleva elinikä tippuu 60 vuoden paikkeille, sellaista on nähty tapahtuvan viime vuosikymmeninä jopa meidän maanosassamme.


Voi olla, että tuollainen skenaario on joskus todellisuutta. Mutta metron kanssa sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi olla, että tuollainen skenaario on joskus todellisuutta. Mutta metron kanssa sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä.


En halua maalata piruja seinille, mutta jos öljyn saatavuus todella heikkenee,  ja jos PK-seudulla nopean raideliikenteen verkko jäisi niin harvaksi kuin se nyt on, niin ei tule menemään hyvin. Onneksi asun itse rantaradan varrella, ja moni foorumin kirjoittajista varmaan kantakaupungissa ratikkareittien varrella, joten pääsen töihin ja muualle jos bensapula iskee, mutta koko yhteiskunnassa se tulee kyllä tuntumaan miedän jokaisen selkänahassa jos pyörät lakkaavat pyörmiästä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

> Tuo oli uutta että länsimetron rakentaminen kallistaisi ympäristötaseen negatiiviseksi. Eikö metron busseihin verrattuna todella pitkällä käyttöiällä ole mitään merkitystä?


Eikö täällä jo sellaista uutisoitu, että junien energiankulutus on bussien energiankulutusta suurempaa johtuen juuri infrastruktuurin energiankulutuksesta. Länsitunneli lienee niitä  
väylähankkeita, jotka varmasti lisäävät energiankulutusta matkustajaa kohden.

Olen miettinyt mahdollisuutta etsiä töitä Otaniemen suunnalta. Joukkoliikennereittejä ja -aikatauluja katseltuani olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että Otaniemeen on paljon paremmat yhteydet Helsingistä kuin Espoosta. Tällä perusteella nämä keskustasta säteittäin lähtevät joukkoliikennereitit ovat kunnossa, ja tarvittaisiin nimenomaan parempia kehäyhteyksiä. Toinen todennäköinen vaihtoehto on, että olen katsellut aikatauluja huolimattomasti. Metro ei kuitenkaan paranna Espoon sisäistä liikennettä. Ilmeisesti Espoolaiset joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät käyvät töissä Helsingissä?

Joukkoliikennekäyttäjän unelmatyöpaikkoja ovat VR ja RHK: molemmat ovat kaikkien joukkoliikennemuotojen saavutettavissa nyt ja vielä metron rakentamisen jälkeenkin! Muualla työssäkäyvät kulkekoot yksityisautoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt oli kysymys siitä onko sähköllä kulkeva suurimmalti osin maanalaisen  raidejoukkoliikenteen ympäristötase huonompi kuin bussin, ei siitä että onko mitään sellaisia vaihtoehtoja joiden olisi vielä parempi.


Yritin selittää, että voi hyvinkin olla. Sitä asiaa ei vain ole välitetty tutkia, koska siitä ei olisi ollut mitään hyötyä länsimetron tarpeellisuuden todistelulle.




> Entisten satamien paikoille ja Pasilan ratapihalle tullaan rakentamaan kymmeniätuhansia asuntoja ja työpaikkoja, joihin tullaan myös Espoosta,...


Mutta eihän näihin pääse metrolla. Ruoholahden asema ei ole Jätkäsaaressa. Suora reitti Etelä-Espoosta Pasilaan ei kulje länsimetron linjauksella. Kalasatamassa on asema, mutta Hermanninranta ja Sompasaari ovat paljon laajempi alue kuin pari sataa metriä metroaseman ympärillä, vaikka se asema onkin siellä päin.

Malliesimerkki on Salmisaaren uusi uljas busineskortteli, joka on kiinni Länsiväylässä. Ruoholahden metroaseman ulko-ovilta on matkaa 800-900 metriä (sitä matkaa ei bemarikansa kävele), ja ulko-oville on 2,5 minuuttia metron ovilta. TramWestillä olisi siinä oma pysäkki.




> Tukholman metron päätehtävä on nimenomaan välittää liikennettä kauas, yli 20 km päähän rakennettujen lähiöiden ja keskustan välille.


Niin, eli tukea keskustakeskeistä kaupunkirakennetta. Sen uskottiin olevan ikuista vielä 1950-luvulla kun Tukholmassa metron rakentaminen alkoi.




> Jokerin lisäksi tarvitaan kehäylkköstösä pitkin kulkeva suora nopea yhteys, jolla matkustajat voivat nopeasti siirtyä, esim jos on matka Pohjois-Vantaalta Espooseen. Kehän nykyisissä busseissa on se vika että ne kulkevat muun liikenteen armoilla bussikaistojen puuttuessa, ja nekään bussit eivät kulje suorinta reittiä.


Kehä 1 on väärä paikka joukkoliikenteelle. Eikä ole mitään mieltä tehdä uusia kaistoja sinne, vaan maankäytön sisään - kuten Jokerin raiteet on suunniteltu.

Bussijokeri ei kuvaa millään tavalla sitä, miten raidejokeri toimii. Bussi on bussi, ja muun liikenteen seassa sillä on rajoituksensa, joita omalla radalla kulkevalla raideliikenteellä ei ole.

Sen sijaan että tuhlataan turhaa rahaa länsimetroon olisi pitänyt ryhtyä rakentamaan poikittaisia raideyhteyksiä. Kaavoissa on varauksia - tosin ne katkeavat kunnanrajaan. Helsingin puolella raiteille ei ole tilaa.

Kuninkaantammi on ikävä esimerkki tästä. Uudessa kaavassa ei ole tilaa Vantaan puolelta tulevan ratikan radan jatkua Helsingin puolelle. Ei sellaista oteta tässä kaupungissa vakavasti, kun täällä piirrellään vaan sadan vuoden päähän unelmia metroista risteilemässä joka puolella. Niitä odotellessa ei tarvitse joukkoliikennettä kehittää.




> Autoilun kasvu muualla Suomessa on ollut paljon rajumpaa kuin Kulosaaren sillalla. Autoilun kasvu johtuu ylipäänsä autoilun suhteellisesta halpenemista, ja se on ongelma koko joukkoliikenteen uskottavuudelle. Nopeiden raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella makustajamäärät ovat viime parina vuosikymmenenä tasaisesti kasvaneet, kun taas pelkästään bussiliikenteen varassa olevilla paikkakunnilla ja yhteyksillä ne ovat pysyneet paikallaan tai laskeneet.


Seutujen väliset nopeat raideyhteydet eivät ole seudun sisäisen liikenteen tarpeisiin. Näillä seutujen välisillä yhteyksillä menestys on aika luonnollista, kun ne ovat sekä nopeampia että selkeästi halvempia kuin henkilöauto. Valitettavati vain poikittaiset yhteydet sisältävän raideverkon puute johtaa siihen, että monet ajavat edelleen autolla pitkiäkin matkoja, jotka päättyvät etäälle niistä vain kahdesta ratakäytävästä.

Se, että autoilu kasvaa jossain muualla enemmän kuin Kulosaaren sillalla, ei todista mitään metrosta. Autoilu ei ole voinut kasvaa Kulosaaren sillalla sitten 1980-luvun, kun sillan päässä oleva kantakaupungin katuverkko ei ole kasvanut. Jos metrosta olisi ollut oikeasti hyötyä eli se olisi ollut parempi joukkoliikenne Helsinkiin kuin sitä edeltäneet bussit, niin jokin joukkoliikenteen kasvu olisi pitänyt tulla näkyviin. Itä-Helsingissä on autoilu kyllä kasvanut. Se vaan suuntautuu pääasiassa Kehä 1:lle, kun se ei Kulosaaren sillan suunnassa voi kasvaa.




> Joukkoliikennematkoista vain osa tehdään kuukausilipuilla. Tarkkaa osuutta en tiedä, mutta veikkaan että se on n 2/3.


Helsingissä aikalipuilla tehdään matkoista 80 %. En jaksa nyt kaivella YTV:n tietoja, mutta kovin harvassa ovat kertalipulla tai arvolla maksajat rajan ylittävissä 102 ja 103 -linjojen busseissa. Sen näkee kovin helposti, kun istuu etupenkillä. Niinpä pysyn kannassani, että länsimetro ei ole millään tavalla taloudellisesti kannattava edes tällä tavoin arvioituna (siis on halvempaa maksaa lipun hinnan puolittaminen kuin rakentaa metroa).

Toki halpeneva lippu voi lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Mutta tuskin siinä bussiliikenteen raja vielä vastaan tulee. Niitä bussilinjojahan voi lisätä menemään sinne, minne ihmisetkin ovat menossa. Eli ei vain Kampin kauppakeskukseen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta eihän näihin pääse metrolla. Ruoholahden asema ei ole Jätkäsaaressa. Suora reitti Etelä-Espoosta Pasilaan ei kulje länsimetron linjauksella.


Pasilaan kulkee juna keskustasta, eli se on käytännössä sama asia kuin metro. Kun länsimetro on valmis, siitä tulee vaihtoineenkin joka tapauksessa nopeampi yhteys kuin suorat bussit Espoosta Pasilaan.




> Malliesimerkki on Salmisaaren uusi uljas busineskortteli, joka on kiinni Länsiväylässä. Ruoholahden metroaseman ulko-ovilta on matkaa 800-900 metriä (sitä matkaa ei bemarikansa kävele), ja ulko-oville on 2,5 minuuttia metron ovilta. TramWestillä olisi siinä oma pysäkki.


Bemarikansaa ja muita joille autoilu on elämäntapavalinta, on turha houkutella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Toyota-Skoda-Ranault-Fordkansaa sensijaan kannattaa jo. Kävelymatka 1 km asti ei ole liian pitkä terveelle työikäiselle. TramWestin suurin ongelma oli että se esitettiin aivan liian myöhään, kun oli käytännössä jo päätetty että vaihtoehdot ovat joko metro tai suorat bussit Kamppiin. Länsiväylän Ruoholahden bussipysäkeiltä ei ole yhtään lyhempi matka kävellä minnekään kuin metrolta. 




> Kuninkaantammi on ikävä esimerkki tästä. Uudessa kaavassa ei ole tilaa Vantaan puolelta tulevan ratikan radan jatkua Helsingin puolelle. Ei sellaista oteta tässä kaupungissa vakavasti, kun täällä piirrellään vaan sadan vuoden päähän unelmia metroista risteilemässä joka puolella. Niitä odotellessa ei tarvitse joukkoliikennettä kehittää.


Mistä se raitiote olisi tullut Vantaan puolelta? Kai sille Stadin puolellakin tilaa löytyisi, jos käytetään vähän mielikuvitusta. Esim Keskuspuiston laitaa pitki? Periaatteessa myös vanhat Castrénin metron tilavaraukset ovat suurimmalti osin vielä käyttämäti Kannelmäen-Haagojen alueella. Ainoastaan Kannelmäen Prisma olisi pakko kiertää jollain tavalla. 




> Seutujen väliset nopeat raideyhteydet eivät ole seudun sisäisen liikenteen tarpeisiin. Näillä seutujen välisillä yhteyksillä menestys on aika luonnollista, kun ne ovat sekä nopeampia että selkeästi halvempia kuin henkilöauto. 
> 
> Valitettavati vain poikittaiset yhteydet sisältävän raideverkon puute johtaa siihen, että monet ajavat edelleen autolla pitkiäkin matkoja, jotka päättyvät etäälle niistä vain kahdesta ratakäytävästä.


Nyt puhutaan ehkä eri asoista. Minä tarkoitin "nopeilla raideliikenneyhteyksillä" juuri sellaisia kuin PK-seudun lähijunaliikennettä, jonka matkustajamäärät ovat vuosi vuodelta kasvaneet, kun taas bussiliikenteen ei ole. Samat lainalaisuudet jotka koskevat junaliikennettä pitäisi koskea myös metroa. 

Mielestäni juuri näistä syistä ei kannata väheksyä myös kehä1:tä pitkin kulkevaa nopeaa raidehyteyttä, en tarkoita että se pitäisi priorisoida Jokeria ennen, vaan että jos sellainen jossain vaiheessa rakennettaisiin, ne voisivat toimia rinnan. 




> Helsingissä aikalipuilla tehdään matkoista 80 %. En jaksa nyt kaivella YTV:n tietoja, mutta kovin harvassa ovat kertalipulla tai arvolla maksajat rajan ylittävissä 102 ja 103 -linjojen busseissa. Sen näkee kovin helposti, kun istuu etupenkillä. Niinpä pysyn kannassani, että länsimetro ei ole millään tavalla taloudellisesti kannattava edes tällä tavoin arvioituna (siis on halvempaa maksaa lipun hinnan puolittaminen kuin rakentaa metroa).


Työmatkaruuhkan aikana kertalippuilla matkustaminen on ymmärrettävistä syistä vähäisempää kuin esim viikonloppuina. Toisaalta olen rantaradan junissa pannut merkille että "hirveän moni" ostaa kertalipun. Syitä voi olla monia: Auto huollossa, tai menossa palaveriin johonkin jonne omalla autolla ei kannata mennä. Juna on siinä mielessä näppärä että aikatauluja ja reittejä ei tarvitse esikseen opiskella kuten busseissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö täällä jo sellaista uutisoitu, että junien energiankulutus on bussien energiankulutusta suurempaa johtuen juuri infrastruktuurin energiankulutuksesta. Länsitunneli lienee niitä  
> väylähankkeita, jotka varmasti lisäävät energiankulutusta matkustajaa kohden.


Olen ymmärtänyt että esim kaukoliikenteen suurnopeusjunat olisivat energiasyöppöjä, mutta oikea vertailukohde olisi silloin lentokone eikä bussi. 




> Olen miettinyt mahdollisuutta etsiä töitä Otaniemen suunnalta. Joukkoliikennereittejä ja -aikatauluja katseltuani olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että Otaniemeen on paljon paremmat yhteydet Helsingistä kuin Espoosta. Tällä perusteella nämä keskustasta säteittäin lähtevät joukkoliikennereitit ovat kunnossa, ja tarvittaisiin nimenomaan parempia kehäyhteyksiä. Toinen todennäköinen vaihtoehto on, että olen katsellut aikatauluja huolimattomasti.


Et ole katsonut aikatauluja huolimattomasti, tai jos olet, ei se muuta tilannetta. 




> Metro ei kuitenkaan paranna Espoon sisäistä liikennettä. Ilmeisesti Espoolaiset joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät käyvät töissä Helsingissä?


Länsimetro parantaa sisäistä liikennettä sen varren lähiöiden välillä. Nykyiset suorat pikabussit lähtevät aina jostain lähiöstä ja ajavat suoraan Helsinkiin, ilman että ne käy missään muualla. Etelä-Espoon lähiöiden välillä on päässyt vain hitailla ja suht aharvoin kulkevilla "maitolaituribusseilla". Esim matka Matinkylästä Otaniemeen tulee metron myötä lyhenemään n 30 minutista 10 minuuttiin. 




> Joukkoliikennekäyttäjän unelmatyöpaikkoja ovat VR ja RHK: molemmat ovat kaikkien joukkoliikennemuotojen saavutettavissa nyt ja vielä metron rakentamisen jälkeenkin! Muualla työssäkäyvät kulkekoot yksityisautoilla.


Sellaisen käsityksen voisivat tätä foorumia seuraaat ulkopuoliset todella saada.  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer
(muuten LTKK:sta on valmistunut ainakin 2 jonkin sorttista rautatieharrastajaa, joista ensimmäinen on allekirjoittanut, mutta en tiedä lasketaanko se LTY:ksi)

----------


## late-

> Pasilaan kulkee juna keskustasta, eli se on käytännössä sama asia kuin metro. Kun länsimetro on valmis, siitä tulee vaihtoineenkin joka tapauksessa nopeampi yhteys kuin suorat bussit Espoosta Pasilaan.


Otaniemestä metro vienee Rautatientorille kymmisen minuuttia. Vaihto junaan on yli 5 minuuttia tervejalkaisellekin. Junilla matka-aika Pasilaan on aikataulun mukaan 5 minuuttia. Saadaan 20 minuuttia.

506 vie aikataulun mukaan 18 minuuttia Otaniemestä Pasilaan. Ruuhkassa matka-aika on käytännössä hitaampi puutteellisten etuuksien takia, mutta niitä on tarkoitus lisätä kyseiselle linjalle.

Kategorisesti ei siis voi sanoa, että metro on nopeampi yhteys Pasilaan Espoosta kuin suorat bussit. Ei edes puhtaasti matka-ajassa mitaten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 506 vie aikataulun mukaan 18 minuuttia Otaniemestä Pasilaan. Ruuhkassa matka-aika on käytännössä hitaampi puutteellisten etuuksien takia, mutta niitä on tarkoitus lisätä kyseiselle linjalle.


Bussin 506 vuoroväli on 20 minuuttia. Metro + juna -yhdistelmällä keskustan kautta se tulee olemaan 4-5 minuuttia, myös ruuhkan ulkopuolela. Kulkee toki Otaniemen ja Pasilan välillä joitakin muitakin busseja, mutta ne eivät lähde samalta  pysäkiltä, ja ne kulkevat vielä harvemmin. 

Ongelmallisin vaihe bussien reiteissä on Mannerheimintien ylitys. Jos on jotain pienempääkin häiriöitä niin Manskun poikkki menevät kadut ovat niin täynnä autoja ettei mihinkään bussiaikatauluihin voi luottaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

Bussista 506 kun puhutaan, niin Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla ylihuomisessa kokouksessa näkyy olevan Lehtisaaren asemakaavamuutos, jossa poistetaan varaus Kuusisaarentien leventämisestä Lehtisaaressa. Tästä taisi Alkukin mainita aikaisemmin. Ikävää sinänsä, koska täysin metroratkaisuista riippumatta tuolle välille voisi hyvinkin olla tarvetta Raide-Jokeri 0:lle joskus.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussista 506 kun puhutaan, niin Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistalla ylihuomisessa kokouksessa näkyy olevan Lehtisaaren asemakaavamuutos, jossa poistetaan varaus Kuusisaarentien leventämisestä Lehtisaaressa.


Tulen puuttumaan tähän asiaan jälleen torstaina, mutta sillä tuskin on mitään merkitystä. Uran tukkiminen on päätetty jo jossain muualla. Metrohan ei mitään tilaa tarvitse, joten kaikkialla on hyvä tilat poistaa.  :Sad: 

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kävelymatka 1 km asti ei ole liian pitkä terveelle työikäiselle.


Eipä olekaan, mutta kukaan ei silti halua kävellä. Olen oikein ihmetellyt, mihin perustuvat nuo luulot siitä, että jos 800-1000 metrin päähän ilmestyy metroasema, niin oven edessä olevan bussipysäkin käyttö loppuu, koska metroon kävellään vähintään 800 metrin päästä.




> TramWestin suurin ongelma oli että se esitettiin aivan liian myöhään, kun oli käytännössä jo päätetty että vaihtoehdot ovat joko metro tai suorat bussit Kamppiin.


Minkähän tähden pidetään koko teatteria siitä, että asioita muka selvitetään? Ei minusta TW esitelty lainkaan liian myöhään, sillä mitään rakentamistahan ei vieläkään ole aloitettu. Mutta siinä olen samaa mieltä kanssasi, että metrosta on päätetty jo - silloin kun Castrén syrjäytettiin 1960-luvulla.




> Länsiväylän Ruoholahden bussipysäkeiltä ei ole yhtään lyhempi matka kävellä minnekään kuin metrolta.


Niin, eihän ne bussit pääse ajamaan Salmisaaren kautta, kuten ehdotimme TW:n ratikoiden tekevän. Meillähän oli siinä ideana palvella matkustajia. Muussa joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa taitaa olla muut ideat?  :Wink: 




> Mistä se raitiote olisi tullut Vantaan puolelta?


Vantaa yleiskaavassa on raitiolinjalle varaus. Perimmältän se raide tulee Tikkurilasta.




> Nyt puhutaan ehkä eri asoista. Minä tarkoitin "nopeilla raideliikenneyhteyksillä" juuri sellaisia kuin PK-seudun lähijunaliikennettä, jonka matkustajamäärät ovat vuosi vuodelta kasvaneet.... että jos sellainen jossain vaiheessa rakennettaisiin, ne voisivat toimia rinnan.


Ymmärrän nyt. Sellaiset pikaradat (S-Bahn) ovat hyödyksi, kun seutu on kyllin suuri. Eli sellaisilla kuljetaan vähintään 15 km matkoja, ja pikaradoilla on 2-5 km:n asemavälit, jotta ne ovat ihan oikeasti vaihtoineen nopeampia yhteyksiä kuin varsinainen palveleva joukkoliikenne.

Ja niinhän se juuri on kuin kirjoitit. Ensin tehdään se palveleva, katutason perusjoukkoliikenne. Jos sitten jää rahaa ja on tarvetta, tehdään perusverkkoa täydentävä pikaliikenne. H:gin 1960-luvun metroideologia vaan menee valitettavasti täysin päin vastoin - edelleen mm. Iso liityntä -ideoinnissa.




> Juna on siinä mielessä näppärä että aikatauluja ja reittejä ei tarvitse esikseen opiskella kuten busseissa.


Voisihan bussienkin aikataulut rakentaa oikeaoppisesti vakiominuuteilla toistuviksi. Niinhän jopa on tehty meidän 98:llammekin. Suurin osa päivästä ne tunnin kolme vuoroa ajavat samoilla minuuteilla.

Eli noin yleisesti, minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että tieten tahtoen toteutetaan joitain järjestelyitä vain metrossa tai junissa, jotka eivät ole metron kilapailijoita. Siten ihmiset saadaan luulemaan, että vain metron tai junat voi järjestää kunnolla, busseja ja ratikoita ei.

Toivottavasti (siis nyt palaan ketjun aiheeseen) uuden hallituksen vihjailut joukkoliikenteen edistämisestä konkretisoituvat. Sillä tätä fiksua järjestämistähän saa lähes ilmaiseksi. Eli helppoa tai ainakin halpaa kerätä pisteet joukkoliikenneasioiden hoitamisesta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eipä olekaan, mutta kukaan ei silti halua kävellä. Olen oikein ihmetellyt, mihin perustuvat nuo luulot siitä, että jos 800-1000 metrin päähän ilmestyy metroasema, niin oven edessä olevan bussipysäkin käyttö loppuu, koska metroon kävellään vähintään 800 metrin päästä.


Mutta sillä bussilla/raitiovaunulla kuljetaan sitten useimmiten muihin kohteisiin kuin mitä metrolla.  Ja se 800-1000 m on rajatapaus. Kaikki kanta-Helsingin ja suurten lähiöiden metroasemat haarukoivat riittävän määrän kävelijöitä lyhyemmältä etäisydeltä. 




> Ymmärrän nyt. Sellaiset pikaradat (S-Bahn) ovat hyödyksi, kun seutu on kyllin suuri. Eli sellaisilla kuljetaan vähintään 15 km matkoja, ja pikaradoilla on 2-5 km:n asemavälit, jotta ne ovat ihan oikeasti vaihtoineen nopeampia yhteyksiä kuin varsinainen palveleva joukkoliikenne.


Juuri sitä tarkoitin tuolla kehä1:n radan hahmotelmalla, tosin asemia voisi olla paikoittain tiheämpäänkin kuin 2-5 km välin, jos kohdalla on runsasta asutusta tai työpaikkoja.




> Voisihan bussienkin aikataulut rakentaa oikeaoppisesti vakiominuuteilla toistuviksi. Niinhän jopa on tehty meidän 98:llammekin. Suurin osa päivästä ne tunnin kolme vuoroa ajavat samoilla minuuteilla.


Bussiliikenteen varsinainen luotettavusongelma on että pitkillä bussilinjoilla aikataulut eivät linjan puolivälin jälkeen enää pidä niin hyvin paikkansa. Muistan ajolta kun asuin Konalassa, ja piti päästä keskustaan, niin jos joutui 39:iin jolla oli ns "herrasmieskuski", niin usein kävi niin että 10-15 minuuttia myöhemmin Konalasta lähtenyt vuoro ajoi viimeistään Runeberginkadulla ohi sen jossa itse matkusti. 




> Toivottavasti (siis nyt palaan ketjun aiheeseen) uuden hallituksen vihjailut joukkoliikenteen edistämisestä konkretisoituvat. Sillä tätä fiksua järjestämistähän saa lähes ilmaiseksi. Eli helppoa tai ainakin halpaa kerätä pisteet joukkoliikenneasioiden hoitamisesta.


Onko sulla mitään tietoa minkälainen liikenne-ihminen Anu Vehviläinen oikein on? Voin arvata että pidit peukkuja Mari Kiviniemen puolesta ja tottahan toki meille pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaille hänen valintansa olisi paremmin sopinut. Mutta saatiinhan mekin oman siltarumpuministerimme: Jan Vapaavuoren.  Mutta pelkään että Sipoon alueliitoshankkeet, kunhan ne pyörähtävät käyntiin, vievät kaiken huomion muilta asioilta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Ikävää sinänsä, koska täysin metroratkaisuista riippumatta tuolle välille voisi hyvinkin olla tarvetta Raide-Jokeri 0:lle joskus.


Rakennuksia on purettu ennenkin ja kaavoja muutettu. Sitten jos ja kun tämä tulee ajankohtaiseksi, voidaan ryhtyä toimenpiteisiin rakennusten purkamiseksi ratikan tieltä. Järkevää tämä ei ole, mutta ainahan on sekin mahdollisuus ja sitä on myös usein käytetty.

----------


## kemkim

> Eipä olekaan, mutta kukaan ei silti halua kävellä. Olen oikein ihmetellyt, mihin perustuvat nuo luulot siitä, että jos 800-1000 metrin päähän ilmestyy metroasema, niin oven edessä olevan bussipysäkin käyttö loppuu, koska metroon kävellään vähintään 800 metrin päästä.


Usein kevyt liikenne eli kävely ja pyöräily tai joukkoliikenne ovat vaihtoehtoja samoille ihmisille. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät suhtautunevat siis yleisesti myönteisellä mielellä kävelemiseen. Kansanterveydelliseltä kannalta on oikeastaan viisaampaa laittaa ihmiset kävelemään kummassakin päässä terveellisen pituinen matka ja kuljettaa matkustajat runkomatka nopealla runkokuljetusvälineellä, kuin jos matka-aika olisi sama, mutta kävelyä olisi vähemmän. Huonojalkaisille ja laiskemmille ihmisille voidaan ajattaa harvemmin läheltä kulkevia ja hitaita tavallisia sekä palvelubusseja, joilla on hieman eri määränpää. Näin on tehty Malminkartanossa, jossa M-juna hoitaa liikenteestä valtaosan ja bussi tarjoaa vaihtoehtoisen reitin Vihdintietä Kamppiin lyhyillä kävelymatkoilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kansanterveydelliseltä kannalta on oikeastaan viisaampaa laittaa ihmiset kävelemään kummassakin päässä terveellisen pituinen matka ja kuljettaa matkustajat runkomatka nopealla runkokuljetusvälineellä, kuin jos matka-aika olisi sama, mutta kävelyä olisi vähemmän.


Hesarissakin esitettiin menneellä viikolla tutkimus, että "nukkumalähiöiden asukkailla on ylipainoa".  Tämä katsottin johtuvan siitä että lähiöiden asukkaat kävelevät kantakaupungin asukkaita paljon vähemmän. Varsinkin jos koko liikenneverkko on rakennettu kumipyöräliikenteen varaan, eikä ole vaihtoehtoista nopeaa "metro-tyyppistä" joukkoliikennettä, niin ymmärtäähän sen että kukaan ei silloin ryhdy harrastamaan hyötyliikuntaa kävelemällä kauempana olevalle bussipysäkille, kun ei sillä ajallisesti voita mitään ja lähempääkin pääsee bussin kyytiin. 

Sellaisissa lähiöissä liikunta ja painonhallinta on kokonaan vapaehtoisuuden varassa, pitää erikseen lähteä liikuntapaikalle, ja hyvin usein se tehdään autolla. Ei hjuva. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussiliikenteen varsinainen luotettavusongelma on että pitkillä bussilinjoilla aikataulut eivät linjan puolivälin jälkeen enää pidä niin hyvin paikkansa...


Tähänkin kirjoitan: HELSINGIN SEUDUN bussiliikenteen ongelma...

Huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin metrojen rakentaminen saadaan nopeita ja luotettavia matka-aikoja myös busseille, kun vain käytetään kaikkia tunnettuja etuisuuskeinoja. Mutta silloin ei onnistuta mitenkään laskemaan positiivisia HK-suhteita olemassa olevaan bussiliikenteeseen nähden.




> Onko sulla mitään tietoa minkälainen liikenne-ihminen Anu Vehviläinen oikein on?


Ei ole. Edeltäjiinsä nähden pidän kuitenkin etuna koulutustaustaa. Tai sanoisinko, koulutuksen tasoa. Väitöskirjan tekijä ymmärtää, mistä ei tiedä ja mistä tietää. Se on huomattavasti paljon parempi kuin jos luulee tietävänsä.

Olen kuullut Joensuussa luennoivan turkulaisen proffan selostuksen siitä, mitä VR Oy:n kätevä yöjunien lopettaminen merkitsee Turku-Joensuu-matkalle. Vehviläisen kotiseudun perusteella voisin uskoa, ettei hän aivan purematta niele VR Oy:n palveluiden parannuksia Itä-Suomessa.




> Mutta saatiinhan mekin oman siltarumpuministerimme: Jan Vapaavuoren.  Mutta pelkään että Sipoon alueliitoshankkeet, kunhan ne pyörähtävät käyntiin, vievät kaiken huomion muilta asioilta.


Ans' kattoo kuin käy. Espoon syksyinen valtuustopäätöshän poisti Sipoo-seikkailun alkuperäisen "tarpeen". Ministeri Vapaavuorihan on itse kh:n pj:nä myöntänyt, että Sipoota lähdettiin havittelemaan, jotta metroa voisi jatkaa. Ruotsalaisetkin ovat hallituksessa, joten on siellä muitakin vaikeita kysymyksiä kuin Vuotoksen allas tai 6:s ydinvoimala. Kunnialliset perääntymiskeinot voivat olla kysyttyä tavaraa yhdelle jos toisellekin hallituspuolueelle.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesarissakin esitettiin menneellä viikolla tutkimus, että "nukkumalähiöiden asukkailla on ylipainoa".  Tämä katsottin johtuvan siitä että lähiöiden asukkaat kävelevät kantakaupungin asukkaita paljon vähemmän. Varsinkin jos koko liikenneverkko on rakennettu kumipyöräliikenteen varaan, ...


Ylipainon kertyminen ei ole mikään yllätys, vaikka kyllä kauppakeskusten parkkipaikoilta on yhtä pitkä matka tai pidempikin kuin jos olisi vanhat kunnon lähikaupat. Ja Itäkeskuskin on yhtä pitkä kuin Aleksanterinkadun kauppakeskus Stockalta Senaatintorille. Ja sillä välillä on sentään 3 ratikkapysäkkiä!

Mutta en usko, että oikea lääke ylipainoon on heikentää joukkoliikenteen palvelua pidentämällä tarpeellisia kävelymatkoja. Kyllä siitä vain ylipaino lisääntyy, kun autoa käytetään entistä hanakammin.

Itse uskon - muiden kokemukseen perustuen - että joukkoliikenteeseen ja kävelyyn perustuvaa kulttuuria tuetaan parhaiten lisäämällä pysäkkejä eli lyhentämällä kävelymatkoja. Kun ne ihmiset kumminkin tekevät niin, että valitsevat mukavimman (=vähiten kävelyä, nopein matka) eivätkä terveellisimmän liikkumistavan. Asia vain on niin, vaikka miten haluaisi muuta uskoa.

Eli edistämällä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä sen palvelua parantamalla edistetään autotonta elämäntapaa. Jolloin edistetään myös läskitöntä elämäntapaa.

Ne, jotka haluavat liikkua, tekevät sen sitten erikseen. Ajavat vaikka autolla ulkoilupuiston parkkipaikalle. Tässä kuten niin monessa muussakin pitää ymmärtää, ettei asioita voi sotkea. Työmatka on työmatka, kuntoilu on erikseen. Fiksu toki harrastaa hyötyliikuntaa. Mutta ei ole vaikea laskea niiden fiksujen osuutta. Sitä voi yrittää Kulosaaren sillalla. Tai Lauttasaaren sillallakin voi laskea, sillä kyllä sieltä näkee Länsiväylän bussikaistalle. Eikä siellä jää huomaamatta yhtään pyöräilijää tai rullaluistelijaa, kun niitä ei siellä Länsiväylällä ole.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Kun ne ihmiset kumminkin tekevät niin, että valitsevat mukavimman (=vähiten kävelyä, nopein matka) eivätkä terveellisimmän liikkumistavan.


Jos vaihtoehtoina ovat raskasraide kävelyllä molemmissa päissä ja toinen kulkutapa, joka noukkii oven edestä, ja matka-ajat ovat kummassakin samat, suosisin ehkäpä raskasraidetta enemmän. Siinä kun matka-aika on riippuvainen kävelynopeudesta. Jos joku haluaa mennä todella nopeasti, voi pyöräillä asemalle. Kunhan kävely-ympäristö tehdään viihtyisäksi, esimerkkinä voisi ottaa Malminkartanon josta pidän, kävelykin on mukavempaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Fiksu toki harrastaa hyötyliikuntaa. Mutta ei ole vaikea laskea niiden fiksujen osuutta. Sitä voi yrittää Kulosaaren sillalla. Tai Lauttasaaren sillallakin voi laskea, sillä kyllä sieltä näkee Länsiväylän bussikaistalle.


Aika epäviihtyisät paikatpa valitsit esimerkeiksi. Pyöräily loskakelillä on varsin epämiellyttävää Itäväylän vieressä, kun autot metelöivät ja roiskuttavat rapaa päälle. Muutoinkin tuo meteli ja pöly ovat riesana siinä. Sen sijaan pitäisi ottaa malliksi joku sellainen paikka, jossa on paljon autotonta aluetta ja jossa pyöräily ja kävely on tehty mukavaksi. Silloin ihmiset myös tykkäävät harrastaa niitä, myös työmatkoilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos vaihtoehtoina ovat raskasraide kävelyllä molemmissa päissä ja toinen kulkutapa, joka noukkii oven edestä, ja matka-ajat ovat kummassakin samat, suosisin ehkäpä raskasraidetta enemmän. Siinä kun matka-aika on riippuvainen kävelynopeudesta. Jos joku haluaa mennä todella nopeasti, voi pyöräillä asemalle. Kunhan kävely-ympäristö tehdään viihtyisäksi, esimerkkinä voisi ottaa Malminkartanon josta pidän, kävelykin on mukavempaa.


Tässä on se syy miksi suosin raskasraidetta liityntäkävelyinen/pyöräilyineen suoran bussin sijaan. Voin itse vaikuttaa matkaan käytettävään aikaan edes osalla matkaa. Bussissa en voi, vaan olen kokonaan kuskin ajohalujen armoilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tähänkin kirjoitan: HELSINGIN SEUDUN bussiliikenteen ongelma...
> 
> Huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin metrojen rakentaminen saadaan nopeita ja luotettavia matka-aikoja myös busseille, kun vain käytetään kaikkia tunnettuja etuisuuskeinoja.


Kun se bussien aikataulussa pysyminen on kuitenkin todettu ongelmaksi, niin miksi niin usein saa lukea eri medioissa että Suomessa ja myös pk-seudulla on Euroopan kattavin ja tehokkain bussiliikenne? 




> Olen kuullut Joensuussa luennoivan turkulaisen proffan selostuksen siitä, mitä VR Oy:n kätevä yöjunien lopettaminen merkitsee Turku-Joensuu-matkalle. Vehviläisen kotiseudun perusteella voisin uskoa, ettei hän aivan purematta niele VR Oy:n palveluiden parannuksia Itä-Suomessa.


Pidetään peukkuja sitten. Ellei hän ole ryhtymässä ns lentäväksi ministeriksi. 




> Ans' kattoo kuin käy. Espoon syksyinen valtuustopäätöshän poisti Sipoo-seikkailun alkuperäisen "tarpeen". Ministeri Vapaavuorihan on itse kh:n pj:nä myöntänyt, että Sipoota lähdettiin havittelemaan, jotta metroa voisi jatkaa.


Itse olen nähnyt Sipoon kysymyksen pelkkänä asuntopoliittisena asiana. Espoon metro ei tuo välitöntä helpotusta siihen tilanteeseen, mutta jotain kuitenkin, jos se tuo mukanaan tehokkaampaa rakentamista. 

Espoon ja Sipoon välinen ero on siinä että Helsinki omistaa suuria maa-alueita länsi-Sipoossa, jonne se haluaisi rakentaa, ja rakentaisikin, jos se saisi. Espoossa maat omistavat pääosin yksityiset maanomistajat, ja yhtään uutta asuntoa ei Espooseen rakenneta ellei maanomistaja voita sillä riihikuivaa rahaa, joten tällä logiikalla Sipoon asunnot kaupungin maalla olisivat kertaluokkaa halvemmat toteuttaa kuin Espoon. Metro liittyy kuvioon siten, että sen jatkaminen itään voitaisiin toteuttaa länsisuuntaa paljon helvempana rautatietä muistuttavana maanpäällisenä ratkaisuna. 




> Ruotsalaisetkin ovat hallituksessa, joten on siellä muitakin vaikeita kysymyksiä kuin Vuotoksen allas tai 6:s ydinvoimala. Kunnialliset perääntymiskeinot voivat olla kysyttyä tavaraa yhdelle jos toisellekin hallituspuolueelle.


Kunniallinen perääntymiskeino voisi olla että Sipoo antaa Helsingin rakentaa aluerakentamismenettelyllä avaimet käteen- lähiöitä ja metronkin omistamilleen alueilleen, mutta itse kuntarajaa ei siirretä, vaan Sipoo liitettäisiin soveltavin järjestelyin YTV:hen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kun se bussien aikataulussa pysyminen on kuitenkin todettu ongelmaksi, niin miksi niin usein saa lukea eri medioissa että Suomessa ja myös pk-seudulla on Euroopan kattavin ja tehokkain bussiliikenne?


Ehkä samasta syystä kuin se, että maassa on toiseksi onnellisin kansa...

Bussien pysyminen aikataulussa ei ole mitään muuta kuin tahdon asia. Jos päätetään, että busseilla on etuisuudet, silloin niille tehdään etuisuudet. Suomessa kuitenkin tykätään, että autolla pitää päästä ajamaan mihin vain ja mahdollisimman lyhyessä ajassa, vaikka muu liikenne siitä kärsisikin. Loistava esimerkki tästä on Kuusisaari ja Koivusaari, jossa hirveimpinä aamuina on autoletka, joka ulottuu Espoon puolelta Munkkiniemen aukioille. Jos tahdottaisiin nämä autot Kehä I:lle tai Länsiväylälle, kiellettäisiin läpiajo Kuusisaarentiellä. Mielestäni melko yksinkertaista.

Vielä hauska esimerkki Saksasta: Monessa kaupungissa olen huomannut ilmiön, että bussipysäkille tullaan minuuttia tai paria ennen bussin saapumista. Sillä minuutilla, kun bussin pitäisi tulla, alkaa väki kerääntymään pysäkkikatoksen alle. Jos bussi on minuutin myöhässä, odottajat alkavat katselemaan kelloa. Jo kahden minuutin myöhästyminen saa aikaiseksi sen, että he kävelevät hermostuneesti edestakaisin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkä samasta syystä kuin se, että maassa on toiseksi onnellisin kansa...


Juuri näin. Joukkoliikennettä väitetään Euroopan parhaaksi, vaikka asia ei ole niin. BEST-tutkimus ei mittaa joukkoliikenteen laatua, vaan kaupunkilaisten mielikuvaa oman kaupunkinsa joukkoliikenteestä. Jos siinä saa ykkössijan, se voi tarkoittaa sitä, että siinä kaupungissa on kaikkein heikoin käsitys siitä, mitä joukkoliikenne VOISI olla.




> Vielä hauska esimerkki Saksasta: Monessa kaupungissa olen huomannut ilmiön, että bussipysäkille tullaan minuuttia tai paria ennen bussin saapumista....


Täkäläisen liturgian mukaan tällaista asiaa ei ole olemassakaan. Vaan kukaan ei tiedä aikatauluista mitään, ja ihmisä valuu pysäkille jatkuvana virtana aikatauluista riippumatta. Ja sen vuoksi tavoittena on, että vuoroväin pitää olla mieluiten nolla minuuttia.

Minä pidän täsmällisyyttä tärkeämpänä asiana kuin vuoroväliä. Tiheällä vuorovälillä voidaan paikata epätäsmällisyydestä aiheutuvaa haitta. Tosin samalla myös aiheutetaan epätäsmälläsyyttä ilmiönä nimeltä sumppuuntuminen. Eli pienen häiriön vuoksi joku bussi jää aikataulustaan, mikä johtaa siihen, että seuraavalle pysäkille ehtii enemmän kansaa yhden vuorovälin venyessä. Ja siten seistään taas liian kauan. Ja lopulta se bussi on myöhässä niin, että edellinen saa sen kiinni. Kun siltä puolestaan vähenevät matkustajat kaiken aikaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Espoon ja Sipoon välinen ero on siinä että Helsinki omistaa suuria maa-alueita länsi-Sipoossa, jonne se haluaisi rakentaa...


Olen lukenut, että Helsinki EI omista suuria alueita. Ja ne pienetkin ovat rakennuskelvotonta.

Eli selvitysmiehenkin raportissa lukee, että Hesalla on maita 2400 ha. Mutta todellisuudessa Hesa omistaa maata 658 ha, josta saaria on 240 ha. Maat ovat Sipoonkorpea ja alavaa peltoa Husössä. Vesialuetta on 1400 ha. Ehkä se aiotaan täyttää?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli selvitysmiehenkin raportissa lukee, että Hesalla on maita 2400 ha. Mutta todellisuudessa Hesa omistaa maata 658 ha, josta saaria on 240 ha. Maat ovat Sipoonkorpea ja alavaa peltoa Husössä. Vesialuetta on 1400 ha. Ehkä se aiotaan täyttää?


Käytännössä 400 ha:lle mahtuisi Vuosaaren kokoinen asuinalue. Mediassa on myös puhuttu että tiiviisti, mutta ei kuitenkaan korkeasti rakentamalla siitä saisi Porvoon keskustan kaltaisen kaupungin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä pidän täsmällisyyttä tärkeämpänä asiana kuin vuoroväliä. Tiheällä vuorovälillä voidaan paikata epätäsmällisyydestä aiheutuvaa haitta. Tosin samalla myös aiheutetaan epätäsmälläsyyttä ilmiönä nimeltä sumppuuntuminen. Eli pienen häiriön vuoksi joku bussi jää aikataulustaan, mikä johtaa siihen, että seuraavalle pysäkille ehtii enemmän kansaa yhden vuorovälin venyessä. Ja siten seistään taas liian kauan. Ja lopulta se bussi on myöhässä niin, että edellinen saa sen kiinni. Kun siltä puolestaan vähenevät matkustajat kaiken aikaa.


Jos tätä sumppuuntumista purkaa auki, niin se johtuu mm seuraavista syistä:

- Tietyn bussilinjan myöhästely ei johdu kyseisen linjan vuorovälistä. Se voi olla vaikka 30 minuuttia, mutta se voi silti myöhästyä kunnolla
- Kun bussi on lähtenyt päätepysäkiltä, ensimmäiset pysäkkivälit se yleensä pysyy aikataulussaan
- Kun bussi tulee vilkkaalle kadulle jolla kulkee muitakin bussilinjoja tarkasteltavan bussilinjan sijaan, se saattaaa joutua seisomaan pysäkillä pidempään kuin tavallisesti. Tämä johtuu useimmiten siitä että kyytiin pyrkii matkustajia jotka odottavat itse asiassa jonkun toisen linjan bussia jolla on sama määränpää tai kulkee pitkän matkaa samaa reittiä. Perässä tuleva bussi taas pääsee kiilaamaan ohi.
- Helsingin kantakaupungin maantiede kapenevalle niemelle rakennetuna tehostavat tätä ilmiötä. Sisääntuloreittejä on vain muutama. Vaikka bussilinjoja kuinka yrittäisi hajaannuttaa ympäri kaupunkia, niin katutila loppuu kesken ja kuitenkin suurin osa matkustajoista on menossa ydinkeskustaan, eli  Kampin, Erottajan, Kauppatorin ja Kaisaniemenkadun rajaamalle alueelle.
- Matkustajia voi olla poikkeavan paljon koska reitin varrella on jokin tapahtuma kuten urheilukilpailu, konsertti tms johon kaikki yrittävät ehtiä yhtaikaa. Tapahtuman ei edes tarvitse olla edes kovin iso että se saa häiriöitä aikaan, tai niitä voi olla monta yhtaikaa alkavaa, esim elokuvaesitykset jotka alkavat aina tasan 1900 ja 2100
- Kuskien ajotavoissa on suuria eroja

Syitä saa keksiä lisää, tai kumota nämä!

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Helsingin kantakaupungin maantiede kapenevalle niemelle rakennetuna tehostavat tätä ilmiötä. Sisääntuloreittejä on vain muutama.


Minkä tahansa (eurooppalaisen) kaupungin keskusta on väistämättä maantieteellisesti pienellä alueella, jolle johtaa vain muutama sisääntuloreitti. Jos sisääntuloreittejä on paljon, keskustalle ei jää enää tilaa.

Helsinki on toki niemellä, mutta keskustaa voi kuitenkin lähestyä täyden puoliympyrän alueelta varsin vapaasti. Melkein mikä tahansa veden rannalla oleva keskusta toimii siis samoin. Historiallisista syistä lukemattomia kaupunkeja rajaavat erilaiset maantieteelliset esteet.

En siis ole lainkaan vakuuttunut siitä, että Helsingin keskusta olisi jotenkin poikkeuksellisen hankalasti saavutettavissa. Tietysti on myös helpompia tapauksia, mutta myös valtavasti aivan yhtä vaikeita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minkä tahansa (eurooppalaisen) kaupungin keskusta on väistämättä maantieteellisesti pienellä alueella, jolle johtaa vain muutama sisääntuloreitti. Jos sisääntuloreittejä on paljon, keskustalle ei jää enää tilaa.
> 
> Helsinki on toki niemellä, mutta keskustaa voi kuitenkin lähestyä täyden puoliympyrän alueelta varsin vapaasti. Melkein mikä tahansa veden rannalla oleva keskusta toimii siis samoin. Historiallisista syistä lukemattomia kaupunkeja rajaavat erilaiset maantieteelliset esteet.


Helsingin ominaispiirteet ovat kiilamaisuus pohjoisesta keskustaan lähestyessä, sekä ydinkeskustan muodostama "ampiaisvyötärömäinen" kannas. 

Ainoa vähintään yhtä hankalia kaupunkeja joita tulee mieleen on monelle saarelle rakennetut Tukholma ja Pietari. 

Muut Itämeren ja Pohjolan suuret vesistökaupungit ovat joko joen varrella niin että ydinkeskusta on joen jommallakummalla puolella tai sitten sellaisella paikalla meren äärellä että keskusta ei "työnny ulos" merestä. jokivarsikaupungeissa riittää sitten siltoja ja joissakin tunneleitakin. 

Helsingin kaukainen sukulainen on New York, jossa Manhattanin kohdalla tila- ja liikenneongelma on ratkaistu täyttämällä merta mahdollisimman paljon niin että on saau aikaan suorakaiteen muotoinen eheä ruutukaava-kaupunki. Meillä väkimäärä eivät tietenkään edellytä niin radikaaleja ratkaisuja mutta liikenneongelmat eivät parane ellei tee mitään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kuskien ajotavoissa on suuria eroja


Vähän liiankin isoja. Esimerkki e23:selta. Uusmäestä 13.54, Leppävaarassa aika 14.10. Toinen kuljettaja sanoo että on lepposa linja, ja Leppävaarassa ollaan jo 14.07. Toinen kuljettaja taas valittaa aikataulun kireyttä, ja on leppävaarassa 14.12, jolloin pitäisi olla jo menossa kohti Kilonpuistoa. Kai se on kireä, jos ajaa 30:ppiä 40:pin alueella, ja pysähtyy joka helvetin töyssyn takia. Lintuvaarassa ei voi ruuhkien takia myöhässä olla, kun ei siellä sellaisia ole, joten kyllä silloin kuljettajasta se touhu on kiinni. ..ja kyllä niihin töyssyihin voi vähän hidastaa, muttei pysäyttää koko purteloa!

----------


## Hujis

> ja kyllä niihin töyssyihin voi vähän hidastaa, muttei pysäyttää koko purteloa!


Menee nyt OT:ksi mutta...

Suosittelen erittäin lämpimästi ajokortin hankkimista, ja kokeillä vähänkin isommalla autolla ajaa läpi ne pikkutiet alkaen Hippiäisentieltä. Ei tarvitse töyssyyn kokonaan pysäyttää, mutta kyllä niissä ainakin pitemmän päälle auton rikki saa jos matelemalla ei yli mene. Useimmat niistä ovat kaiken lisäksi täysin merkkaamattomia, ja oudokseltaan ajavalle kuljettajalle melko yllättäviä tapauksia. Mutta niin, ainahan se hommien teko on helpompaa kun asiaa katsoo esimerkiksi matkutamosta käsin.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tietyn bussilinjan myöhästely ei johdu kyseisen linjan vuorovälistä. Se voi olla vaikka 30 minuuttia, mutta se voi silti myöhästyä kunnolla


Tätä sietääkin miettiä syvemmin. Mistä oikeastaan syntyy myöhästyminen ja milloin bussi on myöhässä? Voiko bussi, jolla on vain lähtöaika päätepysäkiltä, olla myöhässä? Mielipiteitä on monia, mutta eihän se teoriassa voi olla myöhässä. 
Onko sellainen aikataulu sitten hyvä, jossa kerrotaan asiakkaalle vain lähtöaika? Mielestäni ei, se on hyvä vain aikataulusuunnittelijalle, joka on voinut laiskuuden tai muiden syiden nojalla suunnitella aikataulun puolivillaisesti. 

Pelkkä lähtöaika tarkoittaa asiakkaan kannalta sitä, että hänen täytyy varautua kaikkiin mahdollisiin tekijöihin, joiden perusteella bussi voi olla "etuajassa". Jos bussi ei voinut olla myöhässä, niin eihän se voi etuajassakaan olla. Tämähän menee monimutkaiseksi. Matemaattisesti tarkasteltuna asiakkaan täytyy tulla pysäkille linja-auton tilastollisten saapumisaikojen vaihteluvälin puolikkaan verran ennen keskimääräistä saapumisaikaa. Eli keskiarvoko on se raja, milloin ollaan myöhässä ja milloin etuajssa?!?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Eli keskiarvoko on se raja, milloin ollaan myöhässä ja milloin etuajssa?!?


Juuri se, tai sitten se mikä on aikataulukirjaan kirjattu. Esimerkkinä Turuntien seutulinjat, joilla on ohitusaika leppävaarassa. Mielestäni se keskiarvo on aika hyvä määrittely. Koulumaailmassa voisi ajatella näin että, jos keskiarvo on 7 ja kokeesta tulee 6, se on alle keskiarvon, tai jos tulee 8 se on yli keskiarvon. Samalla logiikalla voi ajatella myös esimerkiksi pysäkkiaikataulun. Jos keskimäärin ollaan vaikkapa 01, ja tullaan 01 ollaan silloin keskimääräisessä ajassa, eli aikataulussa. Jos heitto tulee suuntaan tai toiseen ollaan myöhässä tai etuajassa.

----------


## QS6

> Juuri se, tai sitten se mikä on aikataulukirjaan kirjattu. ... Mielestäni se keskiarvo on aika hyvä määrittely. ... Samalla logiikalla voi ajatella myös esimerkiksi pysäkkiaikataulun.


Tiedämmehän kaikki, että pysäkkiaikataulu ei ole keskimääräinen bussien ohitusaika. Pysäkkiaikataulut on pääosin laadittu liian optimisiksi, jotta niiden mukaan pysäkille saapuva _melko varmasti_ ehtisi linja-autoon. Aikatauluihin merkityt välipisteajat taas ovat "aikoja, joita ennen linja-auto ei ohita pysäkkiä".

Onhan se ymmärrettävää, että joku saattaa kokea mielekkääksi kytätä kellon kanssa koska ne bussit pysäkkejä ohittelevat. Jokaisen joukkoliikennettä käyttävän ja etenkin joukkoliikennettä harrastavan tulisi kuitenkin oivaltaa, että bussiliikeenteen etenemiseen liikennevirrassa liittyy hyvin paljon satunnaistekijöitä. Nämä tekijät aiheuttavat vaihtelua bussien matka-ajoissa.

Oman kokemukseni näistä tekijöistä suurimmat ovat:
1) liikenteen ruuhkautuminen
2) matkustajamäärä, kuljettajarahastus, pysäkille pysähtymiset
3) liikennevalot (ruuhkan ulkopuolella)
4) erot kuljettajien ajotavassa
5) vallitsevat keliolosuhteet
6) yksittäisluontoiset tapahtumat: liikenneonnettomuudet, hankalat matkustajat, tekniset ongelmat

Ei muuta kun bussit omille suljetuille bussiväylille, rahastajat takaisin, kitkaolosuhteet samoiksi ympäri vuoden ja joka kuskille sama kaasujalka. Eiköhän ala bussit olemaan aikataulussa. Mutta hei, toihan on ihan ku raideliikenne!

Niin kuin Hujis jo totesi, tuppaa se ajaminen olemaan helpompaa sieltä hanskalokeron puolelta.

----------


## kaakkuri

Otsikko on menetetty jo aikaa sitten, mutta jatketaan tästä.

Hansikaslokeron puolelta minäkin ajan bussia mutta kai siinä jotain on jos muualla kyetään hyvinkin täsmälliseen kulkuun kumipyörällä ilman omaa katuverkkoa kuten A.Alku toisaalla jo kertoi keski-Euroopasta. Onko sitten etuuksilla ratkaiseva merkitys, ajorytmeillä vai millä mutta lopputulema on kuitenkin se että toisaalla ollaan minuutilleen välipysäkeillä ja meillä ei. Toinen kysymys on sitten se että onko sillä minuutilla oikeasti merkitystä jos vuoroja kulkee jatkuvasti, tarkempaa pysäkille osumisen kanssa on varmastikin Pudasjärven Sarakylässä missä aamun ainoasta myöhästyminen siirtää kauppareissua päivällä.

Otsikon aiheesta, ihan kamalalle lahtarihallituksen toiminnalle toistaiseksi julkisuuteen päätyneet hankkeet eivät vaikuta joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenneavustuksia on mainittu, HELI- ja Sallan-rataa ehdotetaan monien muiden avausten lisäksi, katsoo nyt mitä niistä sukeutuu loppujen lopuksi. Sossuosastolla puolestaan esitetään maksutonta joukkoliikennettä (ainakin) Helsinkiin. http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/thread.j...55427&tstart=0

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toinen kysymys on sitten se että onko sillä minuutilla oikeasti merkitystä jos vuoroja kulkee jatkuvasti, tarkempaa pysäkille osumisen kanssa on varmastikin Pudasjärven Sarakylässä missä aamun ainoasta myöhästyminen siirtää kauppareissua päivällä.


Joukkoliikenteellä on kaksi täsmällisyyttä. Pysäkkiaikataulun noudattaminen on tarpeen, kun vuoroväli on pidempi kuin suunnilleen 5-7 min. Silloin ihmiset alkavat toimia aikataulun mukaan mieluummin kuin vain kävelevät pysäkille odottamaan.

Toinen vaihtoehto on lyhyt vuoroväli. Silloin taas täsmällisyys tarkoittaa sitä, että se vuoroväli pysyy.

Busseissakin voi olla laite - kuten Helmi-laite, joka onkin Jokeribusseissa - joka selkeästi kertoo, paljonko aikataulun ajasta poiketaan. Aikataulussa pysytään, kun aikataulu ei ole optimistinen. Jos liikennetilanne on helpompi kuin aikataulun peruste, edellä ajo on helppo estää keventämällä kaasujalkaa ja lähtemllä pysäkeiltä vasta silloin kun aika on. Ei se sen kummempaa ole.




> Sossuosastolla puolestaan esitetään maksutonta joukkoliikennettä (ainakin) Helsinkiin. http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/thread.j...55427&tstart=0


Tämä se aina pomppii esille. Minusta suunnittelujohtaja Lehmuskoski vastasi tähän oikein hyvin radiossa muutama päivä sitten: Ei ole ilmaista joukkoliikennettä, sillä joku sen aina maksaa. Ilmaisilla tuotteilla on taipumus tulla käytetyksi turhaan, ja se on kokonaisuuden kannalta vain haitaksi.

Ilmaisuus on syy myös ruuhkiin. Tämän voi osoittaa talousteorialla, mutta myös käytännössä asia on hyvin ymmärrettävä. Tiemaksu korjaisi tilanteen, koska se panisi "ilmaiselle" tielle sen hinnan, jonka yhteiskunta maksaa ruuhkana kun sitä ei makseta rahana.

Kyse on yksilön ja yhteiskunnan kustannuksen erosta, joka syntyy siitä, että tuote tarjotaan ilmaiseksi. Yksilö tekee päätöksen oman hintansa, ei yhteiskunnan kokonaishinnan perusteella. Tiemaksu muuttaa tilanteen siten, että yksilön hinta on sama kuin yhteiskunnan hinta, joten yksilön toiminta ohjautuu yhteiskunnan optimiin - joka viime kädessä on myös yksilöiden optimi.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Otsikon aiheesta, ihan kamalalle lahtarihallituksen toiminnalle toistaiseksi julkisuuteen päätyneet hankkeet eivät vaikuta joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenneavustuksia on mainittu, HELI- ja Sallan-rataa ehdotetaan monien muiden avausten lisäksi, katsoo nyt mitä niistä sukeutuu loppujen lopuksi. Sossuosastolla puolestaan esitetään maksutonta joukkoliikennettä (ainakin) Helsinkiin.


Ei tältä hallitukselta mitään joukkoliikenneavustuksia pääkaupunkiseudulle kannata odottaa. Kuvaavaa on tämä:
_Keskustan liikennetyöryhmän puheenjohtaja Markku Laukkanen on vastanneista varovaisin kommentoimaan esimerkiksi tarkkoja summia, mutta hänkin "antaa periaatteen edistämiselle vahvan tuen".
_(Demarista poimittu). Kuka kehtaa tuollaista ainakaan punastumatta lausua. (Tiedä vaikka olisi punastunut  :Wink:  )

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ei tältä hallitukselta mitään joukkoliikenneavustuksia pääkaupunkiseudulle kannata odottaa.


Kansa sai sen mitä halusi, eli porvarihallituksen. Porvarihallitus on aina porvarihallitus, ja kaikki tietää mitä se tarkoittaa..

----------


## kemkim

> Kansa sai sen mitä halusi, eli porvarihallituksen. Porvarihallitus on aina porvarihallitus, ja kaikki tietää mitä se tarkoittaa..


Mitäs joukkoliikennemyönteistä se SDP:n ja Keskustan hallitus sai aikaan? Bussivuorojen lakkautuksia reippaasti ainakin. Muutos on hyvästä, silloin joudutaan miettimään asioita uudelleen ja huomaamaan, että vanhat toimintamallit eivät toimi enää.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mitäs joukkoliikennemyönteistä se SDP:n ja Keskustan hallitus sai aikaan?


Ei mitään. Lippujen hinnat nousi jokapaikassa (osittain bensanhinnan vuoksi), ja bussivuoroja lakkautettiin. Oikorata sen sijaan tuli edellisen hallituksen aikana, mutta päätös sen rakentamisesta tehtiin jo Lipposen aikaan..

----------


## kemkim

> Ei mitään. Lippujen hinnat nousi jokapaikassa (osittain bensanhinnan vuoksi), ja bussivuoroja lakkautettiin. Oikorata sen sijaan tuli edellisen hallituksen aikana, mutta päätös sen rakentamisesta tehtiin jo Lipposen aikaan..


Ja oikoradankin syntymisessä pääansio oli Lahden kaupunginpampuilla ainakin Oiko ry:n nettisivujen mukaan. Saivat lahtelaiset markkinoitua ideansa myös savolaisille, joista saatiin tukea rakennusvaatimuksille ministeriötä kohtaan.

----------


## JSL

Nyt oliski aika jatkaa oikorata oikomalla Lahti-Heinola ja siihen jatkopala Mikkeliin asti ja unhottaa Heli-höpötykset. Lyhenisi ajat savosta eikä tarttis haikailla yö-Kalakukon perään.

----------


## kemkim

> Nyt oliski aika jatkaa oikorata oikomalla Lahti-Heinola ja siihen jatkopala Mikkeliin asti ja unhottaa Heli-höpötykset. Lyhenisi ajat savosta eikä tarttis haikailla yö-Kalakukon perään.


Minusta järkevää taas olisi rakentaa supernopeita matkustajajunia varten kevytrakenteinen oikorata Helsinki-Kouvola, joka palvelisi yhteyksiä Savoon ja Karjalaan. Siihen tarvittaessa haarautuma Porvoo-Loviisa-Kotka. Sitä voisi aikanaan jatkaa Venäjälle, mikäli tarvetta on. Matka-aika Helsingistä Kouvolaan ja Kotkaan voisi olla tällaisella radalla tunnin luokkaa. Helsingin ja Kotkan välisen radan Loviisan aseman avulla voitaisiin elvyttää vanha Loviisa-Lahti -rata kiskobussien käyttöön. 

Lahden oikorata jäisi hyödyttämään Lahtea, Heinolaa ja muita radan varren taajamia. Sen varrelle voitaisiinkin tehdä kunnon nauhakaupunki ja laittaa tiheästi vuoroja, kun kaukojunat eivät enää olisi viemässä kapasiteettia. Hukkaan investointi ei olisi mennyt, Lahti kun on suuri kaupunki kuitenkin ja tavarajunat kulkisivat vankasti rakennettua Lahden oikorataa itään. Rautateille on tilaa Ruuhka-Suomessa.

----------


## vristo

Kyllä odotan suuresti niitä uuden hallituksen konkreettisesti joukkoliikennettä parantavia esityksiä. Tähän saakka on ollut esillä vain supistuksia. Nykyhallituksen kuherruskuukausi on ohi kohta!

----------


## kemkim

> Kyllä odotan suuresti niitä uuden hallituksen konkreettisesti joukkoliikennettä parantavia esityksiä. Tähän saakka on ollut esillä vain supistuksia. Nykyhallituksen kuherruskuukausi on ohi kohta!


Lasketaanko Lapin tappiollisten lentojen tukeminen joukkoliikennemyönteisyydeksi? Se taitaa olla ainoa joukkoliikenteen, mutta ei ilmaston, kannalta positiivinen juttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä odotan suuresti niitä uuden hallituksen konkreettisesti joukkoliikennettä parantavia esityksiä.


Voisin sanoa, että niin minäkin. Mutta en kuitenkaan pidä mitenkään huonona sitä, että maksimaalista rahan haaskaamista hillitään.

UITP:n kongressi toi tänne paljon ulkomaalaisia, joilla kaikilla ei ole ihan sama näkemys rahan merkitysksestä joukkoliikenteen kehittäjänä. UITP:ssä taidettiin valittaa, että meillä puuttuu rahaa hyviin hankeeisiin. Mutta ulkomaisten asiantuntijoiden mielestä meidän ongelmamme näyttää olevan, että meillä on liikaa rahaa haaskattavaksi turhiin hankkeisiin.

Olen vakaasti sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikennettä ei kehitetä rahalla, vaan osaamisella. Raha on autoilun ongelma, koska 3,5 m leveän asflattikaistan välityskyky jää muutamaan prosenttiin siitä, että samassa tilassa kulkee mikä hyvänsä joukkoliikenne.

Missään Suomessa ei ole niin tehokasta maankäyttöä - siis niin suurta kerroskorkeutta rakennuksissa - että katutila ei riittäisi liikenteelle. Kun liikenne on joukkoliikennettä, ei autoja. Ja se tarkoittaa sitä, että raskas väylärakentaminen maan alle tai ilmaan ei ole tarpeen. Joten silloin ei ole enää kyse moottoriteiden kustannusten tasoisista investoinneista, vaan ammattitaidosta liikenteen järjestämisessä.

Odotan ja toivon, että tällä hallistuskaudella panostetaan osaamiseen eikä edellisten hallistusten tapaan suureen rahankäyttöön.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Missään Suomessa ei ole niin tehokasta maankäyttöä - siis niin suurta kerroskorkeutta rakennuksissa - että katutila ei riittäisi liikenteelle.


En usko, että ulkomaillakaan olisi missään mahdollista tehdä niin tehokasta maankäyttöä, ettei tila riittäisi joukkoliikenteelle. Tarvittaessa vain niin monta raidetta ja laituria vierekkäin, että riittää. Ihmisiä mahtuu valtavasti pieneenkiin tilaan, ongelmat alkavat vasta, kun yksi ihminen alkaa viedä kymmeniä metrejä tilaa autonsa avulla. Euroopan vanhat kaupungit ovat hyvin tiiviitä kokonaisuuksia ja kadut paikoin niin kapeita, että hyvä kun mahtuu ohittamaan toisen ihmisen. Silti toimivat hyvin siinä mihin ne on tarkoitettu, eli tavalliseen elämiseen, ei näy edes autoja kaduilla, kun ovat liian kapeita niille  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta ulkomaisten asiantuntijoiden mielestä meidän ongelmamme näyttää olevan, että meillä on liikaa rahaa haaskattavaksi turhiin hankkeisiin.


Keiden "ulkomaisten asiantuntijoiden"? Asiantuntijoita ja koulukuntia riittää. Kävin juuri Hampurissa, jonka joukkoliikenne on järjestetty raskaaseen raideliikenteen perustuvaan syöttöbussiliikenteeseen perustuen, samoin periaattein kuin Helsinginkin, vain sillä poikkeuksella, että keskustasta oli hävitetty raitiotiet. Järjestelmän toimivuus oli toki huono, mutta sen olivat varmasti suunnitelleet "ulkomaiset asiantuntijat", jotka kuulemma innokkaasti puolustavat ratkaisuja.

On vaikea kuvitella, että UITP:ssa olleet monet BRT(bussimetro)- ja metro-asiantuntijat olisivat pitäneet Helsingin ratkaisuja mitenkään huonoina.

Ei ole olemassa mitään "ulkomaisten asiantuntijoiden" konsensusta, johon voisi vedota. Se on samanlainen eufemismi kuin usein käytettävä "eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa"...




> Odotan ja toivon, että tällä hallistuskaudella panostetaan osaamiseen eikä edellisten hallistusten tapaan suureen rahankäyttöön.


Antero, hivenen realismia kuitenkin. Suomessa ongelma ei ole se, että joukkoliikenteeseen laitettaisiin liikaa verorahaa. Nykyisellä verorahan käytöllä toki saataisiin parempaa aikaan kun rahoja poistettaisiin mm. matkakorvauksista ja VR Oy:n tuesta järkevämpiin käyttötapoihin. En kuitenkaan usko, että investointien ja liikennöinnin verorahoitusta saataisiin pienennettyä pitkään aikaan. 

Kyse on kuitenkin siitä, että tarvitaan lisää resursseja joukkoliikenteen tarjonnan ja infrastruktuurin mittaviin parannuksiin. Kyse on kuitenkin ihan siitä, että parannukset syntyvät vain lisäämällä liikenteen tarjontaa sekä rakentamalla mm. raiteita, joukkoliikennekaistoja ja -etuuksia. Kaikkia parannuksia ei voida kattaa liikennöintikustannussäästöin!

Suomalaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa ei helpolla saada aikaiseksi itsekannattavaa ja tehokasta joukkoliikennettä. 

Vaikka lähdettäisiin tekemään tarmokkaasti laajaa ja kattavaa pikaraitiotie- ja kevyisiin paikallisjuniin perustuvaa järjestelmää suurimpiin kaupunkeihin ja tehokkaisiin pääbussilinjoihin perustuvia järjestelmiä keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin, kestäisi pari vuosikymmentä, ennen kuin uudistetut järjestelmät kattaisivat pääosan suurista ja keskisuurista kaupungeista. Sitä ennen tehottomia järjestelmän osia on pakko pitää hengissä julkisella tuella.'

Pienissä kaupungeissa ja maaseudun bussiliikenteessä ei liene realistista odottaa, että liikennöintitaloutta saataisiin erityisen hyväksi.

Rakennemuutokset vaativat myös mittavaa rahoitusta. Esimerkiksi Bremenissä, jossa vierailin myös tällä viikolla, raitiotietä voimakkaasti laajentamalla alennetaan joukkoliikenteen subventiotarvetta. Rakennemuutokset ovat köyhälle kaupungille kuitenkin mahdollisia vain siksi, että liittovaltio maksaa 60% laajennushankkeista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Joten silloin ei ole enää kyse moottoriteiden kustannusten tasoisista investoinneista, vaan ammattitaidosta liikenteen järjestämisessä.
> 
> Odotan ja toivon, että tällä hallistuskaudella panostetaan osaamiseen eikä edellisten hallistusten tapaan suureen rahankäyttöön.


Katutilan vieminen autoilta joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ei ole kiinni liikennesuunnittelijoiden insinööritaidoista, vaan se on poliittinen päätös. Missään ei ole edes määritelty absoluuttista totuutta parhaasta henkilöautoliikenteen ja joukkoliikenteen työnjaosta kaupungeissa. Loppujen lopuksi kyse on siis enemmän mielipideasiasta kuin ammattitaidosta.

Vaikka tämä hallitus on nyt heti aluksi vähentämässä raideliikenteen rahoitusta, niin mitään merkkejä ei näy siitä, että se panostaisi osaamisen lisäämiseen. Minusta tämä vaikuttaa enemmän siltä, että hallitus haluaa panostaa enemmän tie- kuin raideliikenteeseen.

----------


## kemkim

> Minusta tämä vaikuttaa enemmän siltä, että hallitus haluaa panostaa enemmän tie- kuin raideliikenteeseen.


Mitä merkkejä on tieliikenteen aseman parantamiseen? Hallitushan on jo nyt karsinut tienparannuksia, tulee mieleeni tämä Vt5, mutta on kai muitakin. Kuulostaisi varsin erikoiselta, jos hallitus nyt ilmastonmuutoksen aikana alkaisi samaan aikaan tukea tie- sekä lentoliikennettä, vähentäisi tukea raideliikenteeltä ja kehittelisi biopolttoaineita. Tekisi ristikkäisiä toimenpiteitä, joten ilmaston kannalta lopputulos olisi nolla, vaikka rahaa olisi palanutkin.

----------


## kemkim

> Suomalaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa ei helpolla saada aikaiseksi itsekannattavaa ja tehokasta joukkoliikennettä.


Sama ongelmahan on myös Yhdysvalloissa, joukkoliikenne ei kannata. Näenkö tässä oikein, että yhdyskuntarakenteeltaan Helsingin seutu on lähempänä Atlantaa kuin Wieniä? Ainoana erona, ettei täällä ole edes niitä korkeita tornitaloja ja kattavaa raideverkostoa joita Atlantassa, vaan sieltä tänne on tuotu valikoivasti vain pientalomatto ja loputtomat kaupunkirakennetta halkovat moottoritiet. Tässäkin on vielä otettu kotimainen haja-asutus mukaan, eivätkä nämä pientalot muodosta edes kunnon keskittymiä. Moottoriteitä rakennettaessa ovat rahat loppuneet kesken ja on tehty säästömoottoriteitä, jotka eivät ole tarpeeksi vetäviä.

Raideliikenne taas on Suomessa kopioitu Ranskasta, se on pääkaupunkikeskeistä, paikallisliikenne on supistettu olemattomiin lukuunottamatta pääkaupunkia, nopeita kaukojunia on paljon. Ainoa, mitä on jätetty tekemättä, on kunnollisen radan rakentaminen ja aitojen suurnopeusjunien ostaminen, kyseessä on köyhän miehen suurnopeusjunaverkko.

Helsingin paikallisliikenne on sekoitus vähän kaikkia tyylisuuntia. Siinä on Tallinnan ja Pietarin tyylinen ratikka, joka keskustassa jumittaa autojen seassa, mutta keskustan ulosmenoväylillä kulkee omilla kaistoillaan. Bussiliikenne on enimmäkseen samanlaista kuin Tallinnassa, ei ole etuuksia ja matkat kestävät kauan ruuhkissa. Tosin bussit eivät ole tupaten täynnä kuten Tukholmassa, en tiedä, missä muussa maassa bussit kulkevat melko usein ja eivät ole pahemmin seisomalastissa. 

Metroliikenteessä on suunniteltu Itä-Helsingin kaupunkirakenne amerikkalaiseen tapaan keskitetyn ostoskeskuksen ympärille, sitten isot päätiet vievät lähiöihin ja jakavat tieliikenteen pienemmille teille. Jälkikäteen on ympätty mukaan Tukholman mallia oleva metro, mutta järjestelmän raskautta on lisätty ja metroa ei ole edes yritetty sovittaa kaupunkirakenteeseen, vaan on kylmästi naitettu se liityntäbusseilla toimivaksi ja kulkemaan pääteiden varrella. Rahaa ei ole Tukholman tapaan riittänyt tunnelointiin. Esimerkiksi uusin sininen linja kulkee tunneleissa suurimman osan, ellei kaiken, matkastaan.

Lentoliikenne on ihan oma sovelluksemme, kun koko liikenneverkko perustuu Helsinki-keskeiseen ulkomaanlentojen syöttämiseen. Ruotsissakin pääsee maakuntakaupunkien välillä lentämään kulkematta Tukholman kautta.

Kaukobussit ovat jotain amerikkalaisen Greyhoundin tapaista. Bussit eivät ole arvostettu kulkutapa, vaan niillä oletetaan kulkevan vain köyhät ja ajokortittomat. Tosin Suomessa on mielenkiintoisesti säilytetty juna jonkinnäköisenä välimuotona bussien ja henkilöautojen/lentokoneen välillä.

Kevyen liikenteen reitistöt ovatkin sitten enemmän eurooppalaisia, Yhdysvalloissahan ne puuttuvat monin paikoin käytön puutteesta johtuen. Suomessa on pienemmissäkin kaupungeissa yleensä kävelyreitit, vaikka niitä ei pahemmin käytetäkään ja ne saattavat olla monin paikoin huonokuntoisia. Pienimmillä paikkakunnilla ei kävelyreittejä ole ja niillä sattuukin paljon henkilövahinkoja kävelyn yleisyyteen nähden.

Yleinen analyysini on, että Suomessa ei ole oikein ollut kenelläkään näkemystä yhdyskunta- ja liikennesuunnittelusta, vaan erilaisia elementtejä on räiskitty kotoisiin kaupunkeihin sellaisessa kokeiluhengessä ja sen jälkeen jo innostuttu jostain muusta suuntauksesta. Tai oltu innostumatta yhtään mistään, ja tehty vain akuuteimmat toimenpiteet, kuten vuorojen karsinta. Ilmeisesti Suomessa ei ole kovin paljoa kiinnostusta tai osaamista kaupunkirakenne- ja liikennesuunnitteluun, edes autoliikennesellaiseen, saati sitten joukkoliikennesuunnitteluun.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä merkkejä on tieliikenteen aseman parantamiseen? Hallitushan on jo nyt karsinut tienparannuksia, tulee mieleeni tämä Vt5, mutta on kai muitakin.


Yhtä tiehanketta on lykätty, mutta muita ei. Sen sijaan pääkaupunkiseudun raideliikennehankkeista kaikkia valtion osaksi rahoittamia ollaan lykkäämässä. Lopettamalla perinteisen perusradanpidon rahoittamisen lisäbudjeteista nopeus- ja painorajoitukset rataverkolla lisääntyvät, tieliikenteessä kuitenkin on karsittu vain parannushanke.

Pitää myös ottaa huomioon, että muuttamatta mitään toimitaan (tietoisesti tai tiedostamatta) tieliikenteen puolesta. Joukkoliikenteen alamäki vain jatkuu, jos mikään ei muutu. Länsimetron ja kehäradan lykkääntyminen näkyy hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varressa olevan asuntotuotannon määrässä, minkä vuoksi pääkaupunkiseudun asutus leviää yhä enemmän autoilun varassa oleville alueille.

----------


## kemkim

> Yhtä tiehanketta on lykätty, mutta muita ei.


Tämä on outoa politiikkaa, jos on uskominen tällä foorumilla kuultuja puheenvuoroja, joissa on vastakkain autopuolue ja joukkoliikennepuolue. Nämä puolueet olisivat siis joka puolueen sisällä, eivätkä erillisiä puolueita. Olisiko sittenkin niin, että kaikissa puolueissa autopuolue olisi vahvoilla, mutta Kokoomuksessa vahvemmalla kuin SDP:ssä? Entä Keskusta, Vihreät? Mikä puolue olisi tekojensa puolesta selkeästi joukkoliikenteen puolesta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katutilan vieminen autoilta joukkoliikenteen käyttöön ei ole kiinni liikennesuunnittelijoiden insinööritaidoista, vaan se on poliittinen päätös. Missään ei ole edes määritelty absoluuttista totuutta parhaasta henkilöautoliikenteen ja joukkoliikenteen työnjaosta kaupungeissa. Loppujen lopuksi kyse on siis enemmän mielipideasiasta kuin ammattitaidosta.


Sanoisin, että sekä että. Poliitikot eivät voi päättää asioista, joita heille ei esitetä päätettäväksi. Kun poliitikolla on hyvä halu olla joukkoliikenteen puolella, mutta virkamies (edustaa ammattilaisuutta) sanoo, ettei auta, pitää kuitenkin rakentaa autoille tilaa, niin silloin päätös on ollut kiinni ammattitaidosta, ei poliittisesta tahdosta.




> Vaikka tämä hallitus on nyt heti aluksi vähentämässä raideliikenteen rahoitusta, niin mitään merkkejä ei näy siitä, että se panostaisi osaamisen lisäämiseen. Minusta tämä vaikuttaa enemmän siltä, että hallitus haluaa panostaa enemmän tie- kuin raideliikenteeseen.


Minulla on sellainen tuntuma asioihin, että halua osaamiseen on enemmän tällä kuin edellisellä hallituksella. Mutta jos sitä osaamista ei ole tarjolla - ministerithän eivät pääsääntöisesti ole ammattilaisia vaan poliitikkoja - niin ei sitten mitään synny.

Ajattelen tämän asian siten, että kun valtiovarainministeriö (siis virkamiehet siellä) sanoo, ettei raha kaikkiin lupauksiin riitä, niin kyllä poliitikko haluaisi pitää lupauksensa ja poliittiset pisteensä, jos olisi vaan jokin muu keino kuin raha. Mutta jos ei ole ammattitaitoa esittää mitään muuta kuin kalliita hankkeita, niin sitten ei mitään synny.

Minun mielestäni Marjaradankin kanssa olisi oivallinen esimerkki siitä, miten asiassa voitaisiin edetä fiksusti ja ammattitaidolla sekä liikenne- että yhdyskuntarakentamisen suhteen. Eli jos ei ole heti 420 Me rahaa, niin aloitettaisiin pienin palasin. Martinlaakson rataa voi jatkaa asemaväli kerrallaan, ja se voi tapahtua samaan tahtiin kuin rakennetaan uusia lähiöitä. Hanke etenee silloin järkevällä tavalla kaikin puolin, sillä miksi pitäisi rakentaa ratatunneli metsään, kun edeltävien asemienkaan ympäristö ei valmistu kuitenkaan samaan tahtiin.

Mutta näyttää siltä, että tämä ei käy nimenomaan edellisessä hallituksessa valtaa pitäneille demareille, jotka sekä paikallisesti että valtakunnallisesti julistavat "kaikki tai ei mitään". Koska oppositiopolitiikkaan kuuluu mustamaalata hallitusta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keiden "ulkomaisten asiantuntijoiden"? Asiantuntijoita ja koulukuntia riittää.


"Ulkomainen asiantuntija" ei tietenkaan tarkoita kaikkia ulkomaisia asiantuntijoita. Mutta minusta näyttää siltä, että ulkomailta löytyy suhteessa enemmän hyviä esimerkkejä ja hyvää asiantuntemusta kuin Suomesta. Vaikka ulkomaisuus sinänsä ei ole mikään tae asiantuntemuksesta sen enempää kuin suomalaisuus väärässä olemisesta.




> On vaikea kuvitella, että UITP:ssa olleet monet BRT(bussimetro)- ja metro-asiantuntijat olisivat pitäneet Helsingin ratkaisuja mitenkään huonoina.


Valitsemani esitelmäkoosteen perusteella voin kuvitella, että UITP:ssä esityksiä pitäneistä varsin moni ymmärtää Helsingin seudun tilanteen. Mutta eivät he tule tänne pitämään esitelmiä piiskatakseen isäntäkaupunkia. Ja jos joku tulee pitämään esitelmää metroista tai BRT:stä, niin eipä hän tule tänne moittimaan omaa asiaansa.

Itse asiassa koko esitelmäsetin vika on, että tullaan mielellään kehumaan mitä on tehty, ei koskaan kertomaan, miten on epäonnistuttu. Sellainen tieto olisi vähintään yhtä arvokasta kuin tieto onnistumisista.




> Antero, hivenen realismia kuitenkin. Suomessa ongelma ei ole se, että joukkoliikenteeseen laitettaisiin liikaa verorahaa.


Mutta sivulliselle se siltä voi näyttää, enkä yhtään ihmettele. Jos ymmärtää asioita, ajattelee, että ensin on tietenkin tehty kaikki se, mikä on tehtävissä ennen kuin on pakko käynnistää miljardihankkeita. Ja jos sitten ymmärtää, ettei miljardihankkeesta ole mitään hyötyä, niin ilman muuta tulee ajatus, että ilmeisesti rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen on liikaa, kun sitä on varaa käyttää turhiin hankkeisiin.

Juuri siksi länsimetron ja Marjaradan tapaiset hankkeet ovatkin joukkoliikenteelle vahingollisia. Ne vievät kaikki rahat, joita tarvittaisiin kipeämmin jossain muualla. Ja ehdottomuus näiden megahankkeiden suhteen johtaa siihen, ettei lopulta sitten anneta joukkoliikenteelle mitään.

Kirjoitinkin jo toisaalla, etteivät Marja ja Espoon metro ole joukkoliikennehankkeita lainkaan. Ne ovat maankäyttöhankkeita ja imagohankkeita, eikä niitä pitäisikään laskea joukkoliikennehankkeiksi. Mutta autopuolue mielellään laskee, koska siten se saa perusteen vaatia ainakin saman verran autoilulle.




> En kuitenkaan usko, että investointien ja liikennöinnin verorahoitusta saataisiin pienennettyä pitkään aikaan.


En minäkään. Eikä siinä auta mitään se, pannaanko pariin raskasraiteeseen 1,5 miljardia (arvaukseni lopullisesta hinnasta).




> Suomalaisessa kaupunkirakenteessa ei helpolla saada aikaiseksi itsekannattavaa ja tehokasta joukkoliikennettä.


Aivan. Juuri tämä on varsinainen ongelma. Ja se ei ratkea rahalla, vaan joukkoliikenteeseen perustuvalla kaupunkirakenteella. Sen suunnittelu ei maksa sen enempää kuin autokaupungin suunnittelu. Ja itse kaupunkirakenne on halvempi toteuttaa.

Mutta joukkoliikennekaupunkien rakentamiseen ei päästä, jos rahaa pannaan turhiin tai tarpeettoman kalliisiin hankkeisiin sekä joukkoliikenteen tukeen, jota nämä kalliit hankkeet eivät vähennä.

Eikä asiaa auta avokätinen kannattamattoman joukkoliikenteen tukikaan. Pitää olla jokin keino, joka ohjaa eli motivoi tehostamaan sekä joukkoliikennettä että kaupunkirakennetta. Joukkoliikenteen hoidossa tärkeämpää ovat rakenteelliset muutokset kuin lisä tukiraha. Rahan puute ei estä rakenteellisia muutoksia, mutta raha voi estää - ja on estänyt.




> Rakennemuutokset vaativat myös mittavaa rahoitusta. Esimerkiksi Bremenissä, jossa vierailin myös tällä viikolla, raitiotietä voimakkaasti laajentamalla alennetaan joukkoliikenteen subventiotarvetta. Rakennemuutokset ovat köyhälle kaupungille kuitenkin mahdollisia vain siksi, että liittovaltio maksaa 60% laajennushankkeista.


Tällaiset rakennemuutokset vaativat rahaa, mutta:

Raideliikenteen olennainen lisääminen ei ole realistisesti mahdollista kovinkaan monella suomalaisella seudulla. Ja suurin kynnys ei ole raha, vaan asenteet, joiden mukaan raideliikenne on ja sen tulee olla kallista ja mittavaa yhteiskunnan tukea edellyttävää.

Rakennemuutoksia ei voi tehdä, ennen kuin tiedetään, mitä pitää muuttaa. Pelkkä rahan jakaminen on hyödytöntä. Kun tätä tietoa ei ole, on parempi olla jakamatta rahaa. Joukkoliikennepolitiikan muuttaminen kestää aikansa, ja minusta on viisasta jäädyttää rahan jako siksi aikaa kunnes järkevä rahan käyttö on selvillä.

Tietenkin on se riski, että lopputuloksesta voi tulla huono. Mutta tuloksia voi arvioida vasta sitten kun niitä on.

Antero

----------

